# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - January 2018



## editor (Jan 2, 2018)

Following on from the December thread, here's January 2018!


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2018)

We had a cracking NYE party at the Dogstar. Favourite moments were when one guy who had been letching and winking at my female DJ partner stepped back and fell off the stage in a heavily uncool heap, and when a friend who was a little 'enhanced' nearly pulled the entire DJ rig over as he suffered horizon-altering problems 






















In photos: Brixton Buzz New Year Party at the Dogstar


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2018)

Recycling info - Christmas tree recycling in Lambeth 






So many twats have just thrown out their trees wherever they fancy


----------



## northeast (Jan 3, 2018)

Looks like Pop getting a royal visit.....
Meghan Markle and Prince Harry to visit youth radio station in Brixton


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2018)

northeast said:


> Looks like Pop getting a royal visit.....
> Meghan Markle and Prince Harry to visit youth radio station in Brixton


Let's hope it doesn't have the same kiss of death effect as when Prince Charles came down in support of the Bradys community pub venture!


----------



## David Clapson (Jan 4, 2018)

The box park is closed until the 9th but apparently there are people in there titivating it. And there was an Environmental Crimes Enforcement Officer outside the tube earlier, waving a big book of tickets around, doing her best to make eye contact with everyone and dominate the space. Everything must be spick and span for our lizard overlords.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 4, 2018)

editor said:


> Recycling info - Christmas tree recycling in Lambeth
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...and their fucking dinner.

Cunts who drop their shit out their cars on to the street fuck me right off....


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2018)

"Sounds like the next Manic Street Preachers album" said one wag on FB 

A mattress with a message appears on Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 4, 2018)

editor said:


> "Sounds like the next Manic Street Preachers album" said one wag on FB
> 
> A mattress with a message appears on Coldharbour Lane, Brixton



It's still litter......

...bitter litter


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's still litter......
> 
> ...bitter litter


The mattress had been dumped several days before. I find it less of an eyesore with some poetry on it, but it's still a mess.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 4, 2018)

editor said:


> "Sounds like the next Manic Street Preachers album" said one wag on FB
> 
> A mattress with a message appears on Coldharbour Lane, Brixton



I like it......its anonymous, thought provoking and will probably end up being destroyed and not bought by a monied collector like saatchi


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 4, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> I like it......its anonymous, thought provoking and will probably end up being destroyed and not bought by a monied collector like saatchi



Wonderful.....as long as it aint on the street outside your front door...


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Wonderful.....as long as it aint on the street outside your front door...


Well it is more or less outside my door. But given that you can't stop these things appearing, surely you'd prefer something with an interesting message?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 4, 2018)

editor said:


> Well it is more or less outside my door. But given that you can't stop these things appearing, surely you'd prefer something with an interesting message?



For about 5 seconds perhaps.....then it become just litter that made me smile for a moment


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2018)

Tonight's David Bowie charity night at the Dogstar has COMPLETELY SOLD OUT.

HOWEVER, there is a chance that a few tickets may be available on the night. Please PM me if you want to come and I will put you on the standby list.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> For about 5 seconds perhaps.....then it become just litter that made me smile for a moment


Well, the rain has rubbed out most of the letters now anyway, so it's back to being a plain ugly mattress.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 6, 2018)

editor said:


> Well, the rain has rubbed out most of the letters now anyway, so it's back to being a plain ugly mattress.



It's somewhere for tourists to lay down pissed I suppose


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's somewhere for tourists to lay down pissed I suppose


Way too edgy for the tourists.


----------



## happyshopper (Jan 8, 2018)

Great news. A pillar box has just appeared at the Brixton Road end of Brighton Terrace.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 8, 2018)

happyshopper said:


> Great news. A pillar box has just appeared at the Brixton Road end of Brighton Terrace.


Is it the promised restored 1960s one formerly outside Iceland - or an impostor?


----------



## happyshopper (Jan 8, 2018)

Here it is:


----------



## organicpanda (Jan 8, 2018)

happyshopper said:


> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 124839


did they find that in a skip?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 8, 2018)

There was a yellow Raleigh bike stolen from off Effra road from a refugee friend of mine about 4 days ago if anyone is offered one.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 8, 2018)

organicpanda happyshopper That's definitely the one that used to be outside Iceland on the other side of the road.

I did look this afternoon but didn't have a camera. Note the pillar box is "CLOSED".
I hope when they open it they give it a re-spray - because it definitely needs it!


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2018)

Got a spare room? Can you help? Barnardo’s looks for Lambeth hosts with spare room for vulnerable young persons leaving care


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2018)

If anyone has the slightest interest:


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 9, 2018)

Not really....


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2018)

Vegan choices around town: A guide to Brixton’s top vegan hot spots as compiled by Ms Cupcake


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Not really....


----------



## phillm (Jan 9, 2018)

Meghan waves to fans hand-in-hand with Harry at Brixton radio station


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2018)

This was ace. We raised over £1,100 on the night. I'd originally said that I was giving the money to School Ground Sounds and Raw Material but seeing as the latter haven't bothered getting back to me after several messages, I'm going to look for other local music charities to share the dosh with. 

















In photos: David Bowie charity benefit night at the Brixton Dogstar, Sat 6th Jan 2018


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2018)

phillm said:


> Meghan waves to fans hand-in-hand with Harry at Brixton radio station


There appears to be as many paps as there are onlookers.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 9, 2018)

Brixton (heart heart heart) you


----------



## phillm (Jan 9, 2018)

editor said:


> There appears to be as many paps as there are onlookers.





editor said:


> There appears to be as many paps as there are onlookers.



why the f would you buy flowers though - mental monarchists.......


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2018)

'Life-greedy Londonders.' Right.



So edgy!



> F I T A S F U G L Y™ is a brand, event movement & give-less-fucks way of life. It is a choice to move more, eat even more and care even less. Yes we do events.  No they don't revolve around nut balls. We are as much about our food as our fitness.
> 
> It's a very simple concept: big sweats + big feeds





> FIT AS FUGLY™ is about putting a middle finger up to being told what we're not doing right and doing more of what we love! It says f*g off to people feeling excluded and discouraged from moving and loving their bodies because they don’t deem themselves ‘worthy’, ‘ready’ or ‘there’ yet and not eating that incredible feed because they don't 'deserve' it. It’s all about connecting with others while reconnecting with ourselves. FIT AS FUGLY™ hands you your right to move with all the sweatiness that you truly deserve and, better still, to enjoy a damn good feed after.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 9, 2018)

Loving the Flamingo painting...


----------



## T & P (Jan 9, 2018)

It's good to read that she's already learning the art of waving at crowds- something one must excel at before being admited to Windsor family.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 9, 2018)

I was interested to read that Harry and Meghan got in touch with Reprezent rather than the other way round, saying its work chimed with their interests.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2018)

Ms T said:


> I was interested to read that Harry and Meghan got in touch with Reprezent rather than the other way round, saying its work chimed with their interests.


Sure that's not Harry and Meghan PR team?


----------



## bimble (Jan 9, 2018)

Here's a pic (from cllr matt parr's twitter) where you can see how casual and intimate it all was.


----------



## phillm (Jan 9, 2018)

Ms T said:


> I was interested to read that Harry and Meghan got in touch with Reprezent rather than the other way round, saying its work chimed with their interests.


----------



## phillm (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2018)

bimble said:


> Here's a pic (from cllr matt parr's twitter) where you can see how casual and intimate it all was. View attachment 124916


So that's - what - 70% press outside?


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2018)

Here's what we all so tragically missed


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 9, 2018)

Prince Harry is fifth in line for the throne. I'm no royalist but as this country has a constitutional monarchy I will put up with whose near the throne. No way Prince Harry is going to be monarch.

Nothing against him personally but I think he should keep out of publicity stunts like this. As fifth in line for the throne why does he feel need to have a public role?

Imo it's reinforcing the way this society is structured by class. Are commoners like me supposed to be grateful he is coming to Brixton?

What is the point of this visit? Good PR for "The Firm"?


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 9, 2018)

editor said:


> Here's what we all so tragically missed




Pop has just reached a new low in my estimation.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 9, 2018)

editor said:


> Recycling info - Christmas tree recycling in Lambeth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And their fucking chips.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 9, 2018)

Well done Reprezent Radio!  Great for them - they look like they deserve recognition for what they do.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 9, 2018)

Not a bad article on NBC website on the Harry/ Meghan visit.

Meghan and Harry's royal visit divides 'London's Harlem'


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 9, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> Well done Reprezent Radio!  Great for them - they look like they deserve recognition for what they do.



Don't you get it? It's not about Represent it's about good PR for the royals. And for (socialist supposedly) Lambeth Council pet project Pop.

A visit like this would have taken a lot of planning and thought the Council would have been involved.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 9, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Don't you get it? It's not about Represent it's about good PR for the royals.



Yes I do get it - but I'm still happy for those who work at Reprezent whose profile will be raised by this.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Not a bad article on NBC website on the Harry/ Meghan visit.
> 
> Meghan and Harry's royal visit divides 'London's Harlem'


Nailed it. 



> Some locals said the royal visit would do little to benefit the local community, which has faced large-scale gentrification and soaring rent prices.
> 
> Others questioned whether Kensington Palace had chosen Brixton because of Markle’s biracial identity, suggesting the trip boiled down to little more than a public relations move.





> Betty Mehari, 46, who also works at Diverse, agreed.
> 
> “Pop Brixton is the face of gentrification,” she said, adding that she hoped they would visit the local market outside of the community project's gates.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> Yes I do get it - but I'm still happy for those who work at Reprezent whose profile will be raised by this.


I hope it's all positive. Sometimes these things can backfire.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 9, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> Yes I do get it - but I'm still happy for those who work at Reprezent whose profile will be raised by this.



In that case you are doing exactly what the PR department of "The Firm" want.

This PR exercise for the Royals has worked.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 9, 2018)

editor said:


> Nailed it.



I agree. It's a rather good piece.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 9, 2018)

editor said:


> Nailed it.



It's a good article.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2018)

The endless niches that are explored for various on-trend supper club "feasts" can only be admired:



> Catherine's background is in music design for restaurants so you can look forward to a night of expertly paired music



Yes, I positively insist on having my nibbles expertly matched with the appropriate  music that has been designed for people filling their faces.

All Mexed Up


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 9, 2018)

This stuff about Royal family reminds me of my town Plymouth. In the English Civil War Plymouth was for Parliament spent the whole war under siege from the backwoods Royalists who controlled Devon and Cornwall. Chatting to my brother who still lives there both are proud of our towns history. The siege of Plymouth was hard fought and bloody. No quarter given on either side. They never surrendered.

After the "restoration" many leading lights in the siege ended up being imprisoned.

There is little to commenerate this heroic struggle of Parliamentarins fighting  the King against  all the odds.Plymouth being a naval town has  lots of prominent memorials about Francis Drake, and other wars. Not about the siege.

What I'm saying is that this country had another history of opposing Royals. That's been sidelined. That's is legitimate part of this country.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 9, 2018)

Meeting about the Brixton Recreation Centre.

Important Brixton Recreation Centre Open Meeting



Public Meeting

Everyone is welcome
Have your say and listen to the Rec manager, Mo Youssef

Tuesday 16 January 2018
6.00pm - 7.30pm
Brixton Rec Meeting Room, Level 6
Reports and discussion on:

	The recent late openings
	Communications
	Cleaning & maintenance
	Any other business


For more information contact: recusergroup@btinternet.com

( The meeting has been organised due to recent issues at Rec. Several times hasnt been open in mornings, ongoing issues if cleanliness and communicating with Rec users. 

What do posters here think of Rec? If they use it. What puts you off? )


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 9, 2018)

editor said:


> This was ace. We raised over £1,100 on the night. I'd originally said that I was giving the money to School Ground Sounds and Raw Material but seeing as the latter haven't bothered getting back to me after several messages, I'm going to look for other local music charities to share the dosh with.


Wow that's great, well done!
Maybe you know about groove school? Would they be suitable?
Values


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2018)

sparkybird said:


> Wow that's great, well done!
> Maybe you know about groove school? Would they be suitable?
> Values


Are they in Brixton? I don't think they're an actual charity, are they?


----------



## catriona (Jan 10, 2018)

happyshopper said:


> Great news. A pillar box has just appeared at the Brixton Road end of Brighton Terrace.


Great news - It's crazy that there's been no postbox in the centre, Ferndale Rd post office now has none outside.


----------



## David Clapson (Jan 10, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Prince Harry is fifth in line for the throne. I'm no royalist but as this country has a constitutional monarchy I will put up with whose near the throne. No way Prince Harry is going to be monarch.
> 
> Nothing against him personally but I think he should keep out of publicity stunts like this. As fifth in line for the throne why does he feel need to have a public role?
> 
> ...



Yesterday all her social media accounts were closed. I suspect the timing was no coincidence. I think the point of the visit was to show Ms Markle that the royal meet 'n greet can replace her activism. She has no voice now, except to say 'and have you come far today?' to the dopes who wait for hours behind the barriers.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2018)

Pics of the Bowie shrine: 


















David Bowie’s Brixton memorial: photos of tributes and messages seen during December 2017


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 10, 2018)

there was a bit of a party there last year on this date i recall, wonder if it will occur again this evening?


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> there was a bit of a party there last year on this date i recall, wonder if it will occur again this evening?


I'm not sure, I haven't seen anything on social media but I'll probably pop along anyway.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2018)

This might be fun for anyone who likes a bit of performance! 
Get involved and take part in the Lumiere London 2018 festival. Register now!


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2018)

Quite a few people hanging around the Bowie mural now.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2018)

There's an entrepreneurial hippy type selling Bowie themed 'daydreamers' at the mural right now.  

#enterprise


----------



## aka (Jan 10, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> Well done Reprezent Radio!  Great for them - they look like they deserve recognition for what they do.


exactly that - meg and hazzer are a couple just trying to make their way, given the rules etc.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2018)

aka said:


> exactly that - meg and hazzer are a couple just trying to make their way, given the rules etc.


Jeez.


----------



## aka (Jan 10, 2018)

editor said:


> Jeez.


incisive.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2018)

aka said:


> incisive.


OK, I'll expand. To hear you make out that they're some sort of ordinary couple "just trying to make their way" is vomit inducing. They are a wealthy, ridiculously privileged couple who have been afforded a world of opportunities that most people can only ever dream of. And the chummy "meg and hazzer" bit is even worse. They're not your mates in a pub.

And I'm not even slightly convinced that they have a deep passionate interest in Reprazent radio or Brixton. I suspect that the whole exercise was a carefully played bit of manipulative, image-enhancing PR fluff which seems to have suckered some people into believing that they give much of a fuck.

Is that better?


----------



## David Clapson (Jan 10, 2018)

200 or 300 people turned up to see them, but the papers declared Meghan Mania. What a load of toss. I suppose they're desperate for the circulation boost which they used to get from Diana. And they want to build Markle up into a hugely popular icon before they get another circulation boost by undermining her with some sort of manufactured scandal. Which will be followed by another fatuous non-story about the rebuilding of her credibility. How can journalists live with the shame of all their destructive, dishonest shite? They drag us out of Europe and drown us in mindless celeb pap. If they had any decency they'd just kill themselves.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 10, 2018)

aka said:


> exactly that - meg and hazzer are a couple just trying to make their way, given the rules etc.



I wasn't really commenting on the Royal Couple tbh.  I mostly agree with what editor has said.  However, I'm also pleased to see a local charity doing good work (as far as I can tell) get some recognition in the media.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 10, 2018)

In non noyal/Bowie news, a man was shot on Stockwell road last night
Gunman at Large After Shooting Outside London Chicken Shop


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> In non noyal/Bowie news, a man was shot on Stockwell road last night
> Gunman at Large After Shooting Outside London Chicken Shop


The message from that article appears to be: "Stay away from chicken fast food stores."

Which is always a good idea anyway.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 10, 2018)

aka said:


> exactly that - meg and hazzer are a couple just trying to make their way, given the rules etc.



You want something more incisive? Here it is.

Your post gives the impression that you think they are just an ordinary couple. They aren't. Prince Harry is extremely wealthy. Due to his social position as a member of the royal family.

How does Prince Harry make his money?

Its an issue for me as I came from South west England. A lot of the Royals income comes from the semi feudal way things still work done there. The Duchy of Cornwall's vast tracts of farmland. Charles and Harry do alright on the backs of the labour of tenant farmers and agricultural workers. Why they can be so caring and interested in the less fortunate.

The Duchy of Cornwall goes back centuries. One our great traditions that makes this country what it is. Despite the best efforts of my forebears in Plymouth, see my previous post, who laid down there lives to try to get rid of these people.





> Set up by Edward III in 1337, the Duchy of Cornwall is an estate comprising of 53,000ha of agricultural, commercial and residential property mostly situated in the South West of England.
> 
> The revenue from the Duchy belongs to the eldest son of the reigning British monarch which has been Prince Charles since 1952.
> 
> ...


----------



## CH1 (Jan 10, 2018)

I see you are all pining for the real thing - i.e. Charles and Diana visit Brixton Rec 7th July 1987. Both Charles & Diana have a go at Bowls on the indoor bowling green which used to be on the ground floor.

Charles also indulges in a spot of basketball (with the Brixton Topcats?).

Nice to see the royals endorsing municipal architecture and recreation facilites in their heyday before neo-privatisation!


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 10, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I see you are all pining for the real thing - i.e. Charles and Diana visit Brixton Rec 7th July 1987. Both Charles & Diana have a go at Bowls on the indoor bowling green which used to be on the ground floor.
> 
> Charles also indulges in a spot of basketball (with the Brixton Topcats?).
> 
> Nice to see the royals endorsing municipal architecture and recreation facilites in their heyday before neo-privatisation!




I'm no supporter of the monarchy but I've got to give it to them how the "Firm" as the Duke of Edinburgh calls it survived Diana. That's all forgotten now. Whoever does PR for the Royal Firm should get a prize.

Now we have new People's Prince and his soon to be wife. It's staggering to me that the Royals get such an easy ride in this country.


----------



## ricbake (Jan 10, 2018)

I walked around the block (Popes Rd - Brixton Station Rd) there appeared to be more Police and photographers / media people than members of the public. 

Lib Peck looked like she was going to wet herself with the excitement...

What does this kind of bollocks cost us?


----------



## ricbake (Jan 10, 2018)

No 5 in line to the throne - how does that work?


----------



## CH1 (Jan 10, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I'm no supporter of the monarchy but I've got to give it to them how the "Firm" as the Duke of Edinburgh calls it survived Diana. That's all forgotten now. Whoever does PR for the Royal Firm should get a prize.
> 
> Now we have new People's Prince and his soon to be wife. It's staggering to me that the Royals get such an easy ride in this country.


They've had worse before. Look at George IV and Mrs Fitzherbert. He even paid the £500 debts of a priest who was in Fleet Street debtor prison so he could (illegally) marry Mrs Fitzherbert. The marriage was illegal because not officially signed off by George III - and it would not have been since Mrs Fitzherbet was a (twice widowed) Catholic.

Sorry to bore you with this irrelevant history, but just to show that even the most innocuous royals have skeletons in their cupboards.

By the way you'll never make me a Republican. One word sums it up - TRUMP.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 10, 2018)

CH1 said:


> By the way you'll never make me a Republican. One word sums it up - TRUMP.



A bit harsh. The Founding Fathers put in a lot of thought into the US democratic system. The President is not all powerful. They do have a federal system as well. Plus a Senate and Congress. The President has to persuade them to agree. It's no easy task. And was meant to be that way.

There is nothing to stop a "populist" in this country. Thatcher comes to mind. In fact the constitutional monarchy we have here I reckon means  Prime Minister has more power than a US President.


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 11, 2018)

editor said:


> Are they in Brixton? I don't think they're an actual charity, are they?


I think they are based in your favourite place Pop. It says on their website that they are a not for profit.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2018)

sparkybird said:


> I think they are based in your favourite place Pop. It says on their website that they are a not for profit.


Pop is a loss making disaster but I've got nothing against any of the businesses operating there. I've pledged the money to charities rather than non-profits though, but I'll take a closer look later. I might spread the £1.1k out amongst three or four music charities. It's not a fortune, but hopefully it'll make a difference.

If Reprazent hadn't just had the royal visit they would have been on top of my list, but given all the publicity they've just received, I'm guessing other charities might be more needy.  I'll ask around....


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2018)

At the Bowie mural last night 
















David Bowie anniversary in photos: fans gather in Brixton, Weds 10th Jan 2018


----------



## billythefish (Jan 11, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Don't you get it? It's not about Represent it's about good PR for the royals. And for (socialist supposedly) Lambeth Council pet project Pop.
> 
> A visit like this would have taken a lot of planning and thought the Council would have been involved.


Bollocks. It was organized by Marks and Spencer to sell their knitwear. ;-)


----------



## CH1 (Jan 11, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> A bit harsh. The Founding Fathers put in a lot of thought into the US democratic system. The President is not all powerful. They do have a federal system as well. Plus a Senate and Congress. The President has to persuade them to agree. It's no easy task. And was meant to be that way.
> 
> There is nothing to stop a "populist" in this country. Thatcher comes to mind. In fact the constitutional monarchy we have here I reckon means  Prime Minister has more power than a US President.


I feel moved to respond. I can't see anything admirable in the United States constitution because:
* It managed to entrench slavery in the southern states until a civil war was waged to sort it out.
* It still enshrines the right to bear arms - meaning thousands of Americans die needlessly every year from malicious or accidental gun use (and probably suicide).
* It may constrain the President in some ways - spending on healthcare for example - but it does not control declaring war and waging war, and many people i Vietnam and Laos found out, and also the whole Afghanistan/Iraq debacle.

I appreciate that many think Prince Harry is one of the undeserving rich, and that such entitlements should not be inherited.

Frankly I am more distressed by the likes of Richard Branson, or worse Brian Souter who owns Stagecoach and paid for a referendum in Scotland to keep Clause 28 in Scottish schools. There are many more reactionary capitalists around to get uptight about - though they don't visit Pop Brixton, obviously.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2018)

In case anyone missed it: Pop Brixton has turned out to be an even bigger crock of shit than anyone could imagine.

Even a small child running a stall selling home made lemonade would have made a profit on the rent-free land, but this lot of hipster entrepreneurial chancers managed to plunge the venture into _half a million pound's worth of debt_, after awarding themselves £3.2m in 'management costs.'

Despite this, the council have now extended the lease for another two years.

Read the full horror here: Lambeth Council extends Pop Brixton lease for two years as business park fails to deliver any profit

And join in with the chat here: Pop Brixton (formerly Grow Brixton) Pope's Road development


----------



## wurlycurly (Jan 11, 2018)

editor said:


> In case anyone missed it: Pop Brixton has turned out to be an even bigger crock of shit than anyone could imagine.
> 
> Even a small child running a stall selling home made lemonade manages would have made a profit on the rent-free land, but this lot of hipster entrepreneurial chancers managed to plunge the venture into _half a million pound's worth of debt_, after awarding themselves £3.2m in 'management costs.'
> 
> ...


 
60 grand a week in management costs is absurd. As you say, something stinks.


----------



## northeast (Jan 11, 2018)

Wonder if this is correct or just some lazy work....Brixton Rooftop is closing down to make way for a Sports Direct


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2018)

northeast said:


> Wonder if this is correct or just some lazy work....Brixton Rooftop is closing down to make way for a Sports Direct


Well, the basic facts are there: Ashley Cuntyface has bought the land, the shops underneath are closing down and the Rooftop is definitely closing too. 

I heard from one of the traders that Cuntyface will be opening a hefty Sports Direct store on Pope's Road with the land behind used for admin/storage but that doesn't seem the most lucrative use of such expensive land.


----------



## alex_ (Jan 11, 2018)

editor said:


> In case anyone missed it: Pop Brixton has turned out to be an even bigger crock of shit than anyone could imagine.
> 
> Even a small child running a stall selling home made lemonade would have made a profit on the rent-free land, but this lot of hipster entrepreneurial chancers managed to plunge the venture into _half a million pound's worth of debt_, after awarding themselves £3.2m in 'management costs.'
> 
> ...



I believe this is known as Hollywood accounting.

Alex


----------



## tripadvisah (Jan 11, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Not a bad article on NBC website on the Harry/ Meghan visit.
> 
> Meghan and Harry's royal visit divides 'London's Harlem'



It *is* a bad article.  a very bad article.  It is  poorly written reportage without any critical analsis just repeats comments from the public, some of which are pretty  meaningless.

_“did Will come here with his missus?  I don’t think so.  It’s like look at us, we’ve got a black person with us now.”_  no idea of what this point is supposed to be

_“They’re trying to be cultural by coming down here.” _ eh?

_“She’s hardly Serena Williams.”_  Don;t know where to start with this tbh

what does any of that mean?  The more interesting comments were from people who weighed it up and thought why not.  And they are long time brixton residents.

some good comments on gentrification, but only from one of the interviewees at the end – most certainly not from the journalist.

And if the royals had visited balham, everybody would have complaind they were sticking with the posh areas – _‘why don’t they come down Brixton – see what real life is like?’_

missed opportunity really.  If it had been a good article it might have talked about what the royals were hoping to achieve and how Reprazent are relevant to their interests.

That way we might have learnt something!  as it is, the article tells us v little about anything.

Just cos they are royals doesn;t mean they are bad.  yeah the monarchy isn’t a great thing but at least this lot are at least trying to do get involved after years of them being out of touch.  Harry does those invictus games for rehabilitating peoples injured in the forces.  Would the world be a better place without that?  I don;t think so.  At least he’s doing what he can.  I met him on a train to nottingham a couple of months back.  He was a decent guy and took time to chat

But lots of the comments here seem to just be saying what a bunch of self obsesses cunts they are.  its OK to not care either way, but those criticizing the visit aren't actually saying why the visit is a bad thing.  Was it a bad thing?

that kind of cynicism adds nothing to the argument.  Lots of brixton residents seemed to enjoy the day and why not?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 11, 2018)

tripadvisah said:


> It *is* a bad article.  a very bad article.  It is  poorly written reportage without any critical analsis just repeats comments from the public, some of which are pretty  meaningless.
> 
> _“did Will come here with his missus?  I don’t think so.  It’s like look at us, we’ve got a black person with us now.”_  no idea of what this point is supposed to be
> 
> ...


IMO it was a bad thing because I find this idea that we should all feel honored that a privileged couple graced our streets for 20mins offensive. The idea we should all fawn over them just by virtue of the family they were born into is offensive. There are people in our community doing real good work, or even just surviving in difficult circumstances, who deserve that respect and reverence, not those two. For the visit to be  'a good thing' they should have actually done something worthwhile - cooked at the soup kitchen, gone and given sleeping bags to the homeless, something productive and useful. Most of the media coverage doesn't even focus on the radio station, just a clothes brand.
I bet they don't even cover their own policing and security costs.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 11, 2018)

tripadvisah said:


> It *is* a bad article.  a very bad article.  It is  poorly written reportage without any critical analsis just repeats comments from the public, some of which are pretty  meaningless.
> 
> _“did Will come here with his missus?  I don’t think so.  It’s like look at us, we’ve got a black person with us now.”_  no idea of what this point is supposed to be
> 
> ...



Where do I start?

The NBC article is good. For a mainstream news outlet. It went outside Pop to talk to locals. You might not like what they say. But to label there comments as "meaningless" is just an insult. 

The NBC article was balanced as it included others who supported the visit.

When you say "lots" of Brixton residents enjoyed it what percentage of Brixton residents do you think supported the visit? 

The NBC article reflects the fact that not all Brixton residents were enthusiastic about it.

I think you should go back and read my posts on this issue. Where am I being cynical? Where do I say the Royal family are " self obsessed cunts"?


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 11, 2018)

billythefish said:


> Bollocks. It was organized by Marks and Spencer to sell their knitwear. ;-)



I did see this in Guardian yesterday. The Royals PR dept are really clever. Put a lot of thought into this. Got her to wear something tastefully British and middle class but not to showy. Just the right combination. 


Meghan Markle chooses M&S for Brixton walkabout with Prince Harry


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2018)

tripadvisah said:


> But lots of the comments here seem to just be saying what a bunch of self obsesses cunts they are


Are they really? Could you show me all these posts please?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 12, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I did see this in Guardian yesterday. The Royals PR dept are really clever. Put a lot of thought into this. Got her to wear something tastefully British and middle class but not to showy. Just the right combination.
> 
> 
> Meghan Markle chooses M&S for Brixton walkabout with Prince Harry



Yes that was really clever!  Especially given that yesterday M&S's results came out and they're doing very badly - interesting timing.  I wonder what deal got done there?!


----------



## CH1 (Jan 12, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> Yes that was really clever!  Especially given that yesterday M&S's results came out and they're doing very badly - interesting timing.  I wonder what deal got done there?!


I think it's actually because of this
Marks & Spencer | Success stories | The Prince's Trust


----------



## tripadvisah (Jan 12, 2018)

editor said:


> Are they really? Could you show me all these posts please?


every single comment that suggests it is all about the royal pr machine winning.  there are quit a few of them.

oh, and nobody has bothered to make clear exactly what it is they're winning.


----------



## tripadvisah (Jan 12, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> IMO it was a bad thing because I find this idea that we should all feel honored that a privileged couple graced our streets for 20mins offensive. The idea we should all fawn over them just by virtue of the family they were born into is offensive. There are people in our community doing real good work, or even just surviving in difficult circumstances, who deserve that respect and reverence, not those two. For the visit to be  'a good thing' they should have actually done something worthwhile - cooked at the soup kitchen, gone and given sleeping bags to the homeless, something productive and useful. Most of the media coverage doesn't even focus on the radio station, just a clothes brand.
> I bet they don't even cover their own policing and security costs.



who said the idea is that we should all feel honoured and privileged?  Who said 'we'should fawn over them?

we are all adults and should be able to think for ourselves.  the vast majority of people who live in the area probably either couldn;t give a shit either way or didn;t even know it was happening.  if thats how you feel about the visit you are creating that scenario in your own head - I certainly never felt that way.

AND, if they had cooked at the soup kitchen I suspect some people here would say 'they're just doing that for show - 30 minutes and then off they gp back to their palace - its just pr'.


----------



## tripadvisah (Jan 12, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Where do I start?
> 
> The NBC article is good. For a mainstream news outlet. It went outside Pop to talk to locals. You might not like what they say. But to label there comments as "meaningless" is just an insult.
> 
> ...



No, it really is a bad article for the reasons I oulitned in my post.  poorly written and some of the comments against really are meaningless

I do not know and do not care how many residents supported it.  but 'lots' did as I can see them in pictures (962?).  but like i said above, it is a bell curve - there is likley a very small proportion of people highly supportive and a small proportion highlly in opposition.  for the majority of local residents I suspect most of them couldn't care either way whether the royals visited.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2018)

tripadvisah said:


> every single comment that suggests it is all about the royal pr machine winning.  there are quit a few of them.
> 
> oh, and nobody has bothered to make clear exactly what it is they're winning.


Nope. There has not been "lots" of posts suggesting that they are "self obsessed cunts," as you claimed. And that's why you're unable to show all these posts, when asked.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2018)

tripadvisah said:


> who said the idea is that we should all feel honoured and privileged?  Who said 'we'should fawn over them?
> 
> we are all adults and should be able to think for ourselves.  the vast majority of people who live in the area probably either couldn;t give a shit either way or didn;t even know it was happening.  if thats how you feel about the visit you are creating that scenario in your own head - I certainly never felt that way.
> 
> AND, if they had cooked at the soup kitchen I suspect some people here would say 'they're just doing that for show - 30 minutes and then off they gp back to their palace - its just pr'.


What do you think the purpose of their trip to Brixton was, if not PR?


----------



## tripadvisah (Jan 12, 2018)

editor said:


> Nope. There has not been "lots" of posts suggesting that they are "self obsessed cunts," as you claimed. And that's why you're unable to show all these posts, when asked.


let me explain it to you.  sometimes people say certain things meaning other things in order to get a point across.  it's quite common.

so, no, nobody actually said they were 'self obsessed cunts'.  but quite a few people are suggesting it is about nothing but pr for the royal family - hence them being self obsessd.  it really IS quite simple.


----------



## tripadvisah (Jan 12, 2018)

editor said:


> What do you think the purpose of their trip to Brixton was, if not PR?


I suspect harry wanted to see what was going on in brixton having read about reprezent.  it's just possible that he is interested in the community.  lets face it, it must get quite boring sitting around in a palace all day eating caviar.


----------



## Shane Duncan (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey, Have you guy seen this short documentary about the gentrification in brixton?! -


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2018)

tripadvisah said:


> I suspect harry wanted to see what was going on in brixton having read about reprezent.  it's just possible that he is interested in the community.  lets face it, it must get quite boring sitting around in a palace all day eating caviar.


Can you show me where has expressed any interest in the area before?


----------



## tripadvisah (Jan 12, 2018)

editor said:


> Can you show me where has expressed any interest in the area before?


do you mean the geographic area or the topic of community in general?  cos he does a lot of that.

oh, and why is that relevant anyway?


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2018)

tripadvisah said:


> do you mean the geographic area or the topic of community in general?  cos he does a lot of that.
> 
> oh, and why is that relevant anyway?


People here are of the opinion that the whole exercise was a carefully selected and rather cynical PR stunt, right down to the M&S outfit worn by whatever her name is. You appear to have a contrary opinion, so I'm asking you what you're basing that on.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 12, 2018)

tripadvisah said:


> No, it really is a bad article for the reasons I oulitned in my post.  poorly written and some of the comments against really are meaningless
> 
> I do not know and do not care how many residents supported it.  but 'lots' did as I can see them in pictures (962?).  but like i said above, it is a bell curve - there is likley a very small proportion of people highly supportive and a small proportion highlly in opposition.  for the majority of local residents I suspect most of them couldn't care either way whether the royals visited.



Am I missing something? If you think most people don't care either way wtf are you posting up about this? I'm starting to lose my rag here. I don't know what you are going on about.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 12, 2018)

tripadvisah said:


> let me explain it to you.  sometimes people say certain things meaning other things in order to get a point across.  it's quite common.
> 
> so, no, nobody actually said they were 'self obsessed cunts'.  but quite a few people are suggesting it is about nothing but pr for the royal family - hence them being self obsessd.  it really IS quite simple.



No it's not. I actually said that I had nothing against Harry personally. I find your posts trying to imply I'm just being offensive an insult.

I'm against the monarchy as an institution. Im not being personal.

I've also made clear my admiration of the Monarchy PR department for the great job they are doing.

I find the way you dismiss local residents who offer criticism of this visit as "meaningless" to them as showing a lack of understanding of where some Brixton residents are coming from.

If you think the monarchy is a good thing that should be kept what are your arguments? 

To post criticism of posters like me and then come back and say it's a "Bell Curve" and most people arent bothered either way isn't good enough. You come on here and post up. What's your opinion?


----------



## SpamMisery (Jan 13, 2018)

She wore M&S? Coming round here, supporting British businesses! Entitled blueblood with her... really quite reasonably priced clothes.

Every poll puts those that want to disestablish the monarchy in a significant minority. You've got more chance of a Green party PM or a credible Lib Dem leader.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 13, 2018)

Maybe someone realised that the visit was occurring just a few yards from the very first M&S shop?


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 13, 2018)

*It looked as though she had never seen any 'black' people before.  Surely she had seen some in the USA?*​


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 13, 2018)

.  (thought better of it)


----------



## bimble (Jan 13, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> .  (thought better of it)


ye i can't be arsed either.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 13, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> She wore M&S? Coming round here, supporting British businesses! Entitled blueblood with her... really quite reasonably priced clothes.
> 
> Every poll puts those that want to disestablish the monarchy in a significant minority. You've got more chance of a Green party PM or a credible Lib Dem leader.



What's your view of the monarchy? 

Have you actually read the posts on this issue?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 13, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> *It looked as though she had never seen any 'black' people before.  Surely she had seen some in the USA?*​



Yeah she probably has. Her Mum for example


----------



## alcopop (Jan 13, 2018)

editor said:


> People here are of the opinion that the whole exercise was a carefully selected and rather cynical PR stunt, right down to the M&S outfit worn by whatever her name is. You appear to have a contrary opinion, so I'm asking you what you're basing that on.


Seriously? You think that it was PR driven? Not a spontaneous act by a newly engaged couple who just fancied going south of the river for a day.

Well it had never occurred to me before but thanks to your uniquely incisive analysis I think (after hours of reflection) I shall have to concur.

Wow - mind blown


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Seriously? You think that it was PR driven? Not a spontaneous act by a newly engaged couple who just fancied going south of the river for a day.
> 
> Well it had never occurred to me before but thanks to your uniquely incisive analysis I think (after hours of reflection) I shall have to concur.
> 
> Wow - mind blown


Have you read this thread? I was responding to someone who was claiming that it _wasn't_ purely a cynical PR exercise, hence my need to state the obvious (and thus making your late-to-the-party sarcastic comment rather pointless).


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2018)

This looks good: New Sunday night jam sessions at the Hand in Hand off Brixton Hill – free admission


----------



## David Clapson (Jan 14, 2018)

More shite from the press about the royal visit.  But it's behind the Times paywall. Is anyone able to paste the whole article? This is the start:



> Harry, Meghan and the growing influence of black culture
> The Times
> Who would have thought that Prince Harry and his fiancée Meghan Markle's second official engagement together would take place at a radio station inside a shipping container? When the couple arrived at Reprezent, a buzzy youth station in *Brixton*, south London, the crowd outside greeted them as if they were long-lost family members. “Welcome to Brixton, brother ’Arry!” a man in shades cried out in a thick Caribbean accent.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> More shite from the press about the royal visit.  But it's behind the Times paywall. Is anyone able to paste the whole article? This is the start:


Just that excerpt is already painful enough.

*shudders


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2018)

I had to walk through Brixton late last night a couple of times and got the full Nu-Brixton experience: blokes and women walking around in the street with pint glasses, young girl too drunk to stand being helped by friends at the bus stop, several guys pissing around Windrush Square, bloke being sick on Coldharbour Lane (and multiple 'splodges' elsewhere), lots of drunk people really shouting at each other in the street, and the inevitable laaaads noisily squaring up to each other. It's never been this bad.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 14, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> More shite from the press about the royal visit.  But it's behind the Times paywall. Is anyone able to paste the whole article? This is the start:



Article in its full glory.


Who would have thought that Prince Harry and his fiancée Meghan Markle’s second official engagement together would take place at a radio station inside a shipping container?

When the couple arrived at Reprezent, a buzzy youth station in Brixton, south London, the crowd outside greeted them as if they were long-lost family members. “Welcome to Brixton, brother ’Arry!” a man in shades cried out in a thick Caribbean accent.

Reprezent was founded in 2008 to tackle knife crime. It has provided a creative outlet for more than 4,000 youngsters across the capital and counts the grime and hip-hop artist Stormzy among its alumni (he hosted his own show at Reprezent long before his music launched him into the stratosphere).

But it has also become a favourite stomping ground for politicians on the hunt for a right-on photo opportunity. Sadiq Khan, Ken Livingstone, Chuka Umunna and Harriet Harman have all been keen to be seen fist-bumping with Reprezent’s young trainees.

To see if some of the radio station’s grime and glamour might rub off on me, I visited the day after the tour of Meghan and Harry. The bare wooden walls thrum to the tune of Wretch 32’s club hit Tell Me, yet the place is a ghost town. Where are the photogenic “yoof” who were pictured with Harry and Meghan 24 hours ago?

“They’re all probably flat out somewhere,” laughs station manager Adrian Newman. “Yesterday was a long day, man.”

Not all the station’s A-list visitors can muster the sufficient level of cool required to get down with the kids. Harry tried to learn a handshake from a local DJ, couldn’t quite master it and got a consolatory hug instead.







Harry and Meghan wow the crowds in Brixton
Meanwhile, Meghan gamely slipped on some headphones and praised the radio station’s “engaging” approach, promising she would “tune in”.

Gloria Beyi, a 17-year-old with green hair, was on air when the pair entered the studio. “Usually when I watch these royal visits, the crowd is mainly elderly people,” she says. “This time there were people my age saying, ‘I’m so excited for Meghan to be in the royal family.’”

Using the growing social influence of black culture to win over the younger demographic is not new. Last year a number of grime artists were recruited by the Labour Party to harness the youth vote. On January 1, Jeremy Corbyn’s media team sent out a high-octane video of the leader’s new year message, set to a beat from hip-hop artists the Seige.

Brixton is home to a large black population and many were pleased to see a mixed-race woman being embraced by the Establishment. A day after the visit Placide Tel, who runs a chicken shop, was still beaming. “It’s most exciting for me to see our people in the palace,” he tells me. “That’s a black girl there with Prince Harry and we’re going to have some sons there in the royal family.”


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2018)

Truly painful.


----------



## David Clapson (Jan 14, 2018)

editor said:


> pissing...sick..splodges


Have you ever seen an environmental crime enforcement officer getting involved with this sort of thing? I saw one in front of the tube the other morning. Never seen one write a ticket tho.  Love Lambeth


----------



## CH1 (Jan 14, 2018)

editor said:


> I had to walk through Brixton late last night a couple of times and got the full Nu-Brixton experience: blokes and women walking around in the street with pint glasses, young girl too drunk to stand being helped by friends at the bus stop, several guys pissing around Windrush Square, bloke being sick on Coldharbour Lane (and multiple 'splodges' elsewhere), lots of drunk people really shouting at each other in the street, and the inevitable laaaads noisily squaring up to each other. It's never been this bad.


I think you deserve a weekend in Manchester. It used to be like that in the '70s. Dread to think now.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 14, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> She wore M&S? Coming round here, supporting British businesses! Entitled blueblood with her... really quite reasonably priced clothes.
> 
> Every poll puts those that want to disestablish the monarchy in a significant minority. You've got more chance of a Green party PM or a credible Lib Dem leader.



Are you going to say what your view of the monarchy is?

You delight in putting sarcastic posts after mine. But won't say what you think.

Not the first time youve done this.

You are a right wing troll just here to have a laugh.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> You are a right wing troll just here to have a laugh.



So don't be responding to it.....or worrying about its views on the monarchy.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I think you deserve a weekend in Manchester. It used to be like that in the '70s. Dread to think now.


I was in Manchester quite recently and it wasn't as bad as Brixton is now - but most city centres are like that these days. Brixton has somehow turned into Party Central for the Cla'am Crew of late, with the likes of the Blues Kitchen/Pop/Barrio/Brixton Rooftop its prize draws.


----------



## tripadvisah (Jan 14, 2018)

editor said:


> What do you think the purpose of their trip to Brixton was, if not PR?


I suspect harry, who gets involved in a lot of community work, wanted to see hat was happening in brixton, where there are lots of programmes for young people and things like community radio statoins.

can you explain what you mean by pr?  the phrase pr or publiuc relations is being bandies about here quite a lot but nobodyy seems to have actually explained what itr means.  who or what is the purpose of this pr?


----------



## CH1 (Jan 14, 2018)

tripadvisah said:


> can you explain what you mean by pr?  the phrase pr or publiuc relations is being bandies about here quite a lot but nobodyy seems to have actually explained what itr means.  who or what is the purpose of this pr?


They mean the royal family is seeking to curry favour with the people of Brixton.


----------



## tripadvisah (Jan 14, 2018)

editor said:


> People here are of the opinion that the whole exercise was a carefully selected and rather cynical PR stunt, right down to the M&S outfit worn by whatever her name is. You appear to have a contrary opinion, so I'm asking you what you're basing that on.


you have changed the subject.

i do not say it is *not* pr, but every public event has an element of pr.  but there are surely other reasons for it happening.

I am not a royalist.  I am one of the (I expect) many, who don't give a toss that they visited, and am not going to get either excited or froth at the mouth with righteous indignance.

i merely stated that it was not a good article, poorly written and with some rather meaningless comments.  i have not 'dismissd' the views of brixton residents (of which I'm one and which I was accused of earlier), merely said that comments like 'they're just coming down here to be cultural' don't really mean anthing or add to a coherent argument.

If you think the whole thing was micro engineered to make people think how awesome harry and his new wife and M&S are (whihc you may or may not do but on balance your comments would appear to suggest that) then you can think that.  I also think that he has an interest in communities and is perhaps doing what little he can to get involved.  and t hat is no bad thing.


----------



## tripadvisah (Jan 14, 2018)

CH1 said:


> They mean the royal family is seeking to curry favour with the people of Brixton.



and what benefit to the royal family do you think currying favour with the people of brixton brings to them?

I don't think the people of brixton would fall for that.  they make their own minds up i am sure.  and some of them did make comments about what they thought.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 14, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> So don't be responding to it.....or worrying about its views on the monarchy.



Ive been told this by another poster. I try not to but Spam has this habit of posting sarcastic comments right after my posts. It's deliberate.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Ive been told this by another poster. I try not to but Spam has this habit of posting sarcastic comments right after my posts. It's deliberate.



If he's deliberately trying to wind you up then he is succeeding. Ignore the cunt.


----------



## tripadvisah (Jan 14, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> No it's not. I actually said that I had nothing against Harry personally. I find your posts trying to imply I'm just being offensive an insult.
> 
> I'm against the monarchy as an institution. Im not being personal.
> 
> ...



ok.  i didn;t meant to imply you are just being offensive.  sorry you took it that way and apologies if what i said came across like that. I'm just trying to communicate that I don't think it is a good article as it is lazy journalism and actually makes those opposed look a bit dim (which i suspect they aren't but some of the comments quoted are nontheless meaningless - do you want to try and tell me what the ones I quoted mean?). 

we can agree to disagree. I am against the monarchy as an institution also, but it exists and harry was born into it.  his mum died in a car crash and he has both fought for his country as well get involved in community stuff, including giving talks on mental health.  and I'm not saying he should be made a hero for that, yes there are lots of other people not with his privilege doing community stuff.  but he is doing something, including visitiing community radio stations.

what shoud he do instead?  sit in a castle eating fine food and drinking fine wine?

oh, and I still think its a bell curve.  and that is good enough - with many issues there are minorities of vocal detratcors and minorities of vocal champions.  and the detractors tend to make up stories in their own heads about what it was all about.  you have no idea what his motivations are.  the media turns it into an M&S ad.  somebody else here said that  they didn;t like the idea that we should fawn over them - but nobody has said we should, and i for one wouldn't, cos I can think for myself.

I wasn't trying to be offensive, your views are as valid as mine.  what do you admire about the monarch's pr department - if you really do admire it?


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 14, 2018)

tripadvisah said:


> you have changed the subject.
> 
> i do not say it is *not* pr, but every public event has an element of pr.  but there are surely other reasons for it happening.
> 
> ...



Sorry did I get this wrong? You aren't a Royalist? Im not a Royalist either. Ive stated that previously I would like to see the institution of monarchy removed. 

You keep saying you are one "many" who don't give a toss about the visit. Yet you've spent a lot of posts here arguing about it. If you really didn't give a toss you wouldn't be arsed to post up.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 14, 2018)

This poster's demeanor is similar (but not the same) as the self-banned Dexter Deadwood.


----------



## tripadvisah (Jan 14, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Sorry did I get this wrong? You aren't a Royalist? Im not a Royalist either. Ive stated that previously I would like to see the institution of monarchy removed.
> 
> You keep saying you are one "many" who don't give a toss about the visit. Yet you've spent a lot of posts here arguing about it. If you really didn't give a toss you wouldn't be arsed to post up.


no, i'm far from being a royalist.  but the monarchy exists and so if some of them can do some good then that's great.  he's done more than the rest of them.

and why should I not post about it?  and i'll be arsed to give what opinion i like.  just because I'm not bothered about the visit (though on blance, good for harry for getting stuck in), doesn't mean I shouldn't call out crap journalism.

I merely stated that I thoght it was a poor article, and disagreed with you.  the journalist added nothing of him/her self and posted some pretty meaningless commeents from residents.

and also, the monarchy pr machine (which you apparently admire) - what exactly are they achieving?  they haven;t changed my view of things.  some people clearly had a great day and were pleased to see the new royal couple.  others clearly weren't, but see to have built a conspiracy in their heads about knitwear and some other kind of mysterious pr.


----------



## tripadvisah (Jan 14, 2018)

CH1 said:


> This poster's demeanor is similar (but not the same) as the self-banned Dexter Deadwood.


i genuinely don't know who that is.  or whether it's an insult or  compliment


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 14, 2018)

tripadvisah said:


> I wasn't trying to be offensive, your views are as valid as mine.  what do you admire about the monarch's pr department - if you really do admire it?



What I admire is that with the Diana death the monarchy was in a bad state. That's all forgotten now. I've already explained this. The "firm" have managed to turn this around. I remember Diana death. The whole Charles/ Diana marriage was a distaster for the monarchy. 

My Spanish partner was asking me about the visit. Over in Spain it's different. If your grandparents were on the Republican side in the civil war you oppose the monarchy. The monarchy is clearly associated with the right.

Here it's shrug ones shoulders oh well it doesn't really matter. A scenerio to imagine is if a government tried to remove the monarchy. Leave them a few castles and some land but remove the institution. After all, if as you say most people don't give a toss either way, shouldn't this be easy to do? This country is after all a functioning democracy. Could even leave them Buckingham Palace for the tourists. There would be uproar.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 14, 2018)

tripadvisah said:


> others clearly weren't, but see to have built a conspiracy in their heads about knitwear and some other kind of mysterious pr.




Royal family and PR isn't that mysterious. I'm not keen on putting up loads of links. But as I'm bring accused of being a conspiracy nut here I go with links.A quick Google of Royal Family and PR brings up stuff.


Here is one general one:


https://www.quora.com/Does-the-Brit...for-the-royal-institution-on-media-and-online



> The biggest achievement Perkins managed is probably the rehabilitation of Prince Harry. For a long time Harry had a lot of PR problems thanks to his issues with drugs, partying, semi-public nudity, racist comments and questionable fancy dress choices. He was a very unpopular Royal but he’s leapt up the rankings thanks to a dedicated PR effort with the Invictus Games being a huge part of the push.



Here is one from PRweek:


'Job-share' issues face new royal comms director

It's a big team of people:


> It is Sally Osman who the Windsors have entrusted with shaping the newly merged operation as director for royal family comms, having been attached to the role last July as comms secretary for Prince Charles.
> 
> James Roscoe will still lead PR duties for the Queen, while Ed Perkins will continue to lead communications management for the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge and Prince Harry. However, the new setup is designed to enable Osman's 27-strong team to work more flexibly across the royal role.



The Telegraph:
The PR man who brought the public round to Camilla


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 15, 2018)

I must say Im surprised at how big the Royals PR section is. And how important it's been.


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> If he's deliberately trying to wind you up then he is succeeding. Ignore the cunt.


I think I might ban him from the Brixton forum as I'm really struggling to think of anything he's posted recently that wasn't designed to disrupt, wind up or troll posters who actually care about Brixton. I'll see what the other mods think because it has to be something they all agree on.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jan 15, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I must say Im surprised at how big the Royals PR section is. And how important it's been.


And how well it works. The royal family are insanely popular at the moment, here and abroad.

I don’t have a problem though with them visiting Reprazent. If on the face of it it’s seen as an honour to get a visit for all the good work they have done I personally have no problem with that.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 15, 2018)

Has anyone else been bothered by junk mail from the People's Postcode lottery?

Got a spivvy letter from them today addressed to a former lodger (who happened to be a doctor) but who moved out 10 years ago.

I thought at first this was information fishing - but the letter has gambling aware warnings, and the Wikipedia entry for said lottery looks as if they wrote it themselves.

If they are using 10 years out of date information can they afford to give prizes?


----------



## elmpp (Jan 15, 2018)

these boards have totally gone to pot. Nice work


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 15, 2018)

elmpp said:


> these boards have totally gone to pot. Nice work


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2018)

elmpp said:


> these boards have totally gone to pot. Nice work


Bye then.


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2018)

The Trinity seems to be getting posher every week. 



> An evening of discovering what your whiskey is and where it came from, paired with delicious complimentary hors d'oeuvres to enhance the sensational flavours of your favourite tipple.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 15, 2018)

of course, its a Youngs, who's direction for a good decade now is to change their pubs into restaurants and charge people through the nose for food and drink. Still, the Trinity is one of the least posh Youngs pubs i know, you should see the ones in Putney!


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> of course, its a Youngs, who's direction for a good decade now is to change their pubs into restaurants and charge people through the nose for food and drink. Still, the Trinity is one of the least posh Youngs pubs i know, you should see the ones in Putney!


Have they all been turned into early learning centres too, with juicy patties, squidgy buns and chin-dribbling sauces for you to instagram to your hearts content?


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2018)

Not quite sure what to make of this. Amongst other things, it proposes a "Surrealist infused re-enactment of historical events"



> Proposed Process:
> 
> In order to effectively build a community-led festival in 2021 we are proposing a 3 year process of co-design, collaborative research & reflection:
> 
> ...



Brixton Uprising Commemorative Year 2021


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 15, 2018)

editor said:


> "Surrealist infused re-enactment of historical events"



Oh, the day the surrealists rioted.....I remember it well....they were smashing lobster phones and hanging clocks from trees all over the place....it was barmy....


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2018)

Queue stretching out into the street for the Ferndale Road post office right now. 

Still, at least Squire & Partners got a nice big space to show off trendy aer while normal people have to crush into a space that is far too small for its purpose.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 15, 2018)

Anyone recommend anywhere in Brixton to buy t shirts? just big plain (no logos or messages) ordinary cotton, pref colourful ones - nothing fancy - there were none in Morleys and M&S only had small grey ones. I hate shopping - all my recent tshirts were bought in Lidl.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 15, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> Anyone recommend anywhere in Brixton to buy t shirts? just big plain (no logos or messages) ordinary cotton, pref colourful ones - nothing fancy - there were none in Morleys and M&S only had small grey ones. I hate shopping - all my recent tshirts were bought in Lidl.



H&M - especially the men's section.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 15, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> Anyone recommend anywhere in Brixton to buy t shirts? just big plain (no logos or messages) ordinary cotton, pref colourful ones - nothing fancy - there were none in Morleys and M&S only had small grey ones. I hate shopping - all my recent tshirts were bought in Lidl.



TK Maxx worth a look, though what they have varies, or H&M.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jan 15, 2018)

If shop online and can forget your morals temporarily, sports direct?

Or amazon


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 15, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> Anyone recommend anywhere in Brixton to buy t shirts? just big plain (no logos or messages) ordinary cotton, pref colourful ones - nothing fancy - there were none in Morleys and M&S only had small grey ones. I hate shopping - all my recent tshirts were bought in Lidl.



Ive bought t shirts and other items from LIDL. Always good quality for the price.


----------



## T & P (Jan 15, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Ive bought t shirts and other items from LIDL. Always good quality for the price.


Only thing they’re not always available. Everything comes in regular cycles. I’m currently waiting for the next cycling/ motorcycling week for cheap waterproof trousers, as well as for the next appearance of outdoors equipment to grab a rucksack.


----------



## lordnoise (Jan 16, 2018)

Domestic battery recycle bin in Brixton/Herne Hill anyone ?


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2018)

lordnoise said:


> Domestic battery recycle bin in Brixton/Herne Hill anyone ?


There was one in Tescos on Acre Lane. Some older posts here say the library too.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 16, 2018)

Also certainly used to be one at Sainsbury’s local by Brixton station. It’s sometimes behind the checkout so you might need to ask if you can’t see it.


----------



## lordnoise (Jan 16, 2018)

Great thanks both.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 16, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> If shop online and can forget your morals temporarily, sports direct?
> 
> Or amazon


 I may be able to forget my morals, but never my style. 

I think you'll find Sports Direct and Amazon don't don't have a shop in Brixton.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 16, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Ive bought t shirts and other items from LIDL. Always good quality for the price.


 yes me too, and they had some in today on Clapham rd branch, so that's sorted. Mens t shirts up to xxl size, two for £5 today.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jan 16, 2018)

Which is why I said if you shop online.... or actually "if shop online" but hopefully the meaning wasn't lost.

Although, looks like a sports direct is on the horizon. We did have a discussion a while back about how Brixton needed a sports shop. Not sure sports direct is what any of us had in mind though.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 16, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> Which is why I said if you shop online.... or actually "if shop online" but hopefully the meaning wasn't lost.
> 
> Although, looks like a sports direct is on the horizon. We did have a discussion a while back about how Brixton needed a sports shop. Not sure sports direct is what any of us had in mind though.


Obviously my sarcasm was lost online too. 

I hate shopping on line, it's destroying our high streets and only ever do it as the last resort. I wouldn't shop with the companies you mention for their data stalking, tax dodging, staff abusing ways.


----------



## Winot (Jan 16, 2018)

lordnoise said:


> Domestic battery recycle bin in Brixton/Herne Hill anyone ?



Tesco on Acre Lane


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2018)

Every time I've been in Pret A Manger in Brixton I've seen someone casually saunter off with an unpaid sandwich in their hand!

San Marino is still my first choice but their wi-fi has been flakey recently. I can't go to the Ritzy to work, so I've been to Pret a few times if I've got a writing deadline. £1.95 for a Americano with soya milk is pretty hard to beat (plus 50p off if you bring your own mug) but the food is well pricey (even if they do have a better veggie/vegan selection than most).


----------



## tripadvisah (Jan 17, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Royal family and PR isn't that mysterious. I'm not keen on putting up loads of links. But as I'm bring accused of being a conspiracy nut here I go with links.A quick Google of Royal Family and PR brings up stuff.
> 
> <snip>



You are definitely not being accused of being a conspiracy nut.  don't be so paranoid.  Intresting reading, thanks for posting


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2018)

This looks good tonight. I like Casa Brixton. 

Bring your maracas along to the Latin Jam Session tonight at Casa Brixton, Weds 17th Jan


----------



## David Clapson (Jan 17, 2018)

editor said:


> Not quite sure what to make of this. Amongst other things, it proposes a "Surrealist infused re-enactment of historical events"
> Brixton Uprising Commemorative Year 2021



I suppose the inspiration is the '68 lobbing of cobblestones at the gendarmerie. "Beneath the streets, the beach" sous les pavés la plage - Google Search. By 2021 Brixton will have been socially cleansed of all the people who go on demos. We'll be a couple of years into a Corbyn government. There won't be a commemorative riot. If a few so-called surrealists come up with some sort of cardboard flaming-Police-van-garnished with-pavé installation in the middle of Railton Road, people will just stand there transfixed by their smartphones as usual.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> I suppose the inspiration is the '68 lobbing of cobblestones at the gendarmerie. "Beneath the streets, the beach" sous les pavés la plage - Google Search. By 2021 Brixton will have been socially cleansed of all the people who go on demos. We'll be a couple of years into a Corbyn government. There won't be a commemorative riot. If a few so-called surrealists come up with some sort of cardboard flaming-Police-van-garnished with-pavé installation in the middle of Railton Road, people will just stand there transfixed by their smartphones as usual.


That's pretty much it. The paltry amount of people who turn up to support the Cressingham campaigners/Ritzy workers etc is i stark contrast to the grassroots support and solidarity tat could almost be taken for granted back in the day. 

It's hard to believe that Brixton hosted a Reclaim The Streets party once. Who'd bother now (unless it was sponsored by a major drinks brand with brioche burgers and craft beers on offer)?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 17, 2018)

editor said:


> That's pretty much it. The paltry amount of people who turn up to support the Cressingham campaigners/Ritzy workers etc is i stark contrast to the grassroots support and solidarity tat could almost be taken for granted back in the day


This always baffles me. I know there's lots of support for these causes so I'm always surprised when barely a quarter of the number of people who say they intend to go on Facebook actually turn up.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 17, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> By 2021 Brixton will have been socially cleansed of all the people who go on demos. We'll be a couple of years into a Corbyn government. There won't be a commemorative riot. If a few so-called surrealists come up with some sort of cardboard flaming-Police-van-garnished with-pavé installation in the middle of Railton Road, people will just stand there transfixed by their smartphones as usual.


 I don't suppose there will be a 'commemorive' riot, but you never know. Social cleansing can't get rid of all of us so quickly. I didn't live here in 81 and I didn't riot then, but I'm old and more cantankerous now and feel like throwing things quite a lot. I doubt a prison sentance would blight my prospects any more, that scared me when I was young.


David Clapson said:


> I suppose the inspiration is the '68 lobbing of cobblestones at the gendarmerie. "Beneath the streets, the beach" sous les pavés la plage - Google Search.


 Thats quite poetic.
Perhaps we could re enact some of the revolutionary queer street theatre of the Brixton Faeries? They did something in the cottage by the Tate library in the 70s (what is now the disused loos in Windrush square.)


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 17, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> I'm old and more cantankerous now and feel like throwing things quite a lot. I doubt a prison sentance would blight my prospects any more, that scared me when I was young.



Sadly, prison sentences didn't scare me when I was young (and I did one), but now, and whilst I still want to throw things (and did), it would bugger me now and therefore it scares me (plus I can't run away as fast as I used to be able to).  Sounds like I have grown old and you haven't. Respect.


----------



## David Clapson (Jan 17, 2018)

I've also been thinking about prison. For killing the minister for work and pensions. I would claim it was justifiable prevention of the mass manslaughter of sick and disabled people. So they'd give me the maximum sentence and I'd serve all of it because I'd never show remorse or admit guilt. And I'm 56 so I'd probably die inside. So I'd better not do it.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2018)

I was talking to a woman who worked at Casa Brixton who are being booted out next week because that fucking evil cunt Mike Ashley wants them out so he can build a hideous Sports Direct complex on the site which will, no doubt, be run by poor sods on zero hour contracts. 

Brixton lost a lot of its Latin American bars/cafes when Network Rail closed all the arches, and when Casa is gone that'll bet yet another bit of local colour and culture gone forever. 

So yes, I'm in the mood to throw things. Can I reach Ashley's house from here?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 18, 2018)

Casa is going too? Gutted, only started going there recently and really like it.


----------



## phillm (Jan 18, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Royal family and PR isn't that mysterious. I'm not keen on putting up loads of links. But as I'm bring accused of being a conspiracy nut here I go with links.A quick Google of Royal Family and PR brings up stuff.
> 
> 
> Here is one general one:
> ...



Netflix's The Crown is 20 hours thus far of the best PR they could never buy.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Casa is going too? Gutted, only started going there recently and really like it.


Closing next weekend. They're well pissed off.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2018)

Anyone fancy an "Anti- Aging Facial" for £60 or a "Galvanic Facial" for £65? 

There's a spa opened up on Atlantic Rd. 



> Queen Esther Spa is simply in a league of its own with its warm and inviting decor embracing and succeeding in making clients feel like Kings and Queens. In fact, just like the famous Queen Esther - our model of natural beauty, glamour and royalty. All experiences will remain with you long after you have left making you want to come back again. It’s a sanctuary in which one can be whisked away from the cares of everyday life and enjoy the rare tranquillity found in this hidden beauty heaven. You will leave relaxed, indulged and rejuvenated.



Queen Esther Spa – Queen Esther Spa


----------



## CH1 (Jan 18, 2018)

editor a number of police vehicles and possibly an ambulance in Moorlands Road outside barrier block about 4 pm when I went for the paper. Lots of school kids standing around watching to see what was happening.

All quiet 15 minutes later - so hopefully it was a false alarm.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2018)

CH1 said:


> editor a number of police vehicles and possibly an ambulance in Moorlands Road outside barrier block about 4 pm when I went for the paper. Lots of school kids standing around watching to see what was happening.
> 
> All quiet 15 minutes later - so hopefully it was a false alarm.


All quiet now. These kind of kerfuffles are (sadly) almost daily occurrences.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jan 18, 2018)

editor said:


> Anyone fancy an "Anti- Aging Facial" for £60 or a "Galvanic Facial" for £65?
> 
> There's a spa opened up on Atlantic Rd.
> 
> ...



I went there yesterday, and had a manicure and sunbed. While it may amuse you to ridicule the rather florid style of this spa's copy, I noted that apart from me, the staff and customers were mostly mature women of colour, of both of West African and West Indian heritage. Real, authentic Brixtonians, one might say. The sort of hardworking women who like to pamper themselves from time to time - and the advertising copy reflects this mildly aspirational desire. The staff were friendly and helpful, and the services good, and the prices reasonable.

The choice of "Queen Esther" is interesting: she is one of the few active female protagonists in the Bible. Wikipedia: "_Since she used only __rhetoric__ to convince the king to save her people, Esther has been interpreted as a model for a successful rhetoric of marginalized groups persuading those who have power over them. According to __Susan Zaeske__, the story of Esther is a "rhetoric of exile and empowerment that, for millennia, has notably shaped the discourse of marginalized peoples such as Jews, women, and African Americans." _Listening to the conversations, sprinkled as they were with blessings, I guess that many of the staff and customers are bible-believing Christians, so the use of Esther is meaningful to people of like mind.

But by all means, let's us hipsters poke fun at these women, as they enjoy an occasional treat.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2018)

urbanspaceman said:


> I went there yesterday, and had a manicure and sunbed. While it may amuse you to ridicule the rather florid style of this spa's copy, I noted that apart from me, the staff and customers were mostly mature women of colour, of both of West African and West Indian heritage. Real, authentic Brixtonians, one might say. The sort of hardworking women who like to pamper themselves from time to time - and the advertising copy reflects this mildly aspirational desire. The staff were friendly and helpful, and the services good, and the prices reasonable.
> 
> The choice of "Queen Esther" is interesting: she is one of the few active female protagonists in the Bible. Wikipedia: "_Since she used only __rhetoric__ to convince the king to save her people, Esther has been interpreted as a model for a successful rhetoric of marginalized groups persuading those who have power over them. According to __Susan Zaeske__, the story of Esther is a "rhetoric of exile and empowerment that, for millennia, has notably shaped the discourse of marginalized peoples such as Jews, women, and African Americans." _Listening to the conversations, sprinkled as they were with blessings, I guess that many of the staff and customers are bible-believing Christians, so the use of Esther is meaningful to people of like mind.
> 
> But by all means, let's us hipsters poke fun at these women, as they enjoy an occasional treat.


I'm not a hipster, I'm not poking fun at anyone who goes there, the colour of the people offering the services has nothing to do with _anything_ and I reserve the right to raise an eyebrow at anyone selling "Anti-Aging Facials."

And where did I "ridicule the rather florid style of this spa's copy"? I made no reference to that at all. I would have thought they'd be happy to see their business listed here, tbh.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2018)

I never noticed that this fairly awful-looking private housing development had the fucking audacity to take the name of the marvellous pub that once stood in its site.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 18, 2018)

Anyone know where I can pick up some CR2032 batteries in Brixton (flat round ones)?


----------



## bimble (Jan 18, 2018)

urbanspaceman said:


> The choice of "Queen Esther" is interesting: she is one of the few active female protagonists in the Bible. Wikipedia: "_Since she used only __rhetoric__ to convince the king to save her people, Esther has been interpreted as a model for a successful rhetoric of marginalized groups persuading those who have power over them. According to __Susan Zaeske__, the story of Esther is a "rhetoric of exile and empowerment that, for millennia, has notably shaped the discourse of marginalized peoples such as Jews, women, and African Americans." _Listening to the conversations, sprinkled as they were with blessings, I guess that many of the staff and customers are bible-believing Christians, so the use of Esther is meaningful to people of like mind.



Yeah she was also the winner of a beauty pageant, fittingly. 
That's the first sunbed in central brixton that i know of though right?


----------



## peterkro (Jan 18, 2018)

Rushy said:


> Anyone know where I can pick up some CR2032 batteries in Brixton (flat round ones)?


Watchman.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2018)

peterkro said:


> Watchman.


Poundland sells a big pack of mixed small 'button' batteries for a quid. No wonder small businesses can't compete.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2018)

bimble said:


> Yeah she was also the winner of a beauty pageant, fittingly.
> That's the first sunbed in central brixton that i know of though right?


On a related note, there was a TV programme that looked into the various 'anti-ageing' creams on the market, testing cheaper market leaders right up to the high end stuff. They found that cheapo Nivea Soft hydrated people's faces the most, but there was no discernible 'anti ageing' qualities to any of them.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2018)

Where do bands play in the Brixton Library?

LANGUID LOOMS. X BRIXTON LIBRARY Tickets @ Brixton Library - 2nd February 7:30pm


----------



## Rushy (Jan 18, 2018)

peterkro said:


> Watchman.


Ta. Isn't he the guy who is off injured?


----------



## peterkro (Jan 18, 2018)

Rushy said:


> Ta. Isn't he the guy who is off injured?


Maybe I'm ex-Brixton.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 18, 2018)

Traid was selling everything for £1 today. Bargains. Shame the only thing I could find in my size was a scarf, but it was lovely.


----------



## T & P (Jan 18, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> Traid was selling everything for £1 today. Bargains. Shame the only thing I could find in my size was a scarf, but it was lovely.


Wow. Do you know if it was a one-off?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 18, 2018)

T & P said:


> Wow. Do you know if it was a one-off?


sorry no clue. Nothing in window just smallish 'everything £1' signs on every wall. Very low key.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 18, 2018)

urbanspaceman said:


> I went there yesterday, and had a manicure and sunbed. While it may amuse you to ridicule the rather florid style of this spa's copy, I noted that apart from me, the staff and customers were mostly mature women of colour, of both of West African and West Indian heritage. Real, authentic Brixtonians, one might say. The sort of hardworking women who like to pamper themselves from time to time - and the advertising copy reflects this mildly aspirational desire. The staff were friendly and helpful, and the services good, and the prices reasonable.
> 
> The choice of "Queen Esther" is interesting: she is one of the few active female protagonists in the Bible. Wikipedia: "_Since she used only __rhetoric__ to convince the king to save her people, Esther has been interpreted as a model for a successful rhetoric of marginalized groups persuading those who have power over them. According to __Susan Zaeske__, the story of Esther is a "rhetoric of exile and empowerment that, for millennia, has notably shaped the discourse of marginalized peoples such as Jews, women, and African Americans." _Listening to the conversations, sprinkled as they were with blessings, I guess that many of the staff and customers are bible-believing Christians, so the use of Esther is meaningful to people of like mind.
> 
> But by all means, let's us hipsters poke fun at these women, as they enjoy an occasional treat.



Which is why I think ideas of hipsters or rhetorics of  Black "empowerment" are beside the point.

Things have moved on in Brixton since the 80s. I go to local community / consultation meetings. What I've noticed is that there is a Black middle class. Maybe not that big. Take Brixton BID. A lot of it's leading lights are local Black business people. They imo are doing ok out of the changes in Brixton.

The imo issue in Brixton is class now. Two recent chats I've had. One with a long term Brixton resident and another a recent immigrant. Both say there impression of Brixton is that there are two Brixtons. As one said those who use Iceland and those who use say Pop or the Village.

Looking at the price list of Queen Esther and a lot of people I know , of different races/ background , won't be able to afford it. It's a class issue. It's not about hipsters. Or about colour.

And this isn't just a Brixton issue. It's London wide.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Which is why I think ideas of hipsters or rhetorics of  Black "empowerment" are beside the point.
> 
> Things have moved on in Brixton since the 80s. I go to local community / consultation meetings. What I've noticed is that there is a Black middle class. Maybe not that big. Take Brixton BID. A lot of it's leading lights are local Black business people. They imo are doing ok out of the changes in Brixton.
> 
> ...


Absolutely spot on.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 18, 2018)

peterkro said:


> Maybe I'm ex-Brixton.


Unless I am confusing him with someone else I think he's recovering from a nasty accident.


----------



## northeast (Jan 18, 2018)

editor said:


> I never noticed that this fairly awful-looking private housing development had the fucking audacity to take the name of the marvellous pub that once stood in its site.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 125639


Its a terrible looking building... and fact they flattened a lovely pub to build it makes it even worse. Could really do with some traditional pubs in Brixton that don't seem to just target certain party people.. 

Talking of pubs noticed the Dirty Burger / Chicken Shop / Fox Bar thing at bottom of Piano bar seems to have closed down already. Wont be missed.


----------



## northeast (Jan 18, 2018)

Noticed a piling rig was in the Tesco carpark on Acre Lane yesterday, friend suggested only reason they would be doing this would be to test the site/ ground for suitability to build something high rise. I get the feeling that planning would already be a done deal nice and close to the Nu Town Hall and all...


----------



## CH1 (Jan 18, 2018)

Rushy said:


> Anyone know where I can pick up some CR2032 batteries in Brixton (flat round ones)?


I think the Asian traders selling lighters, fuel etc just inside the Atlantic Road entrance to Brixton Village do these.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2018)

northeast said:


> Its a terrible looking building... and fact they flattened a lovely pub to build it makes it even worse. Could really do with some traditional pubs in Brixton that don't seem to just target certain party people..
> 
> Talking of pubs noticed the Dirty Burger / Chicken Shop / Fox Bar thing at bottom of Piano bar seems to have closed down already. Wont be missed.


I never even made it. So that's two Brixton disasters for the cash-loaded Dirty Burger bunch. Good


----------



## CH1 (Jan 18, 2018)

northeast said:


> Noticed a piling rig was in the Tesco carpark on Acre Lane yesterday, friend suggested only reason they would be doing this would be to test the site/ ground for suitability to build something high rise. I get the feeling that planning would already be a done deal nice and close to the Nu Town Hall and all...


I highlighted this article in May 2016 which had a list of Sainsburys and Tescos sites "ripe for residential development"
EGi - News Article - Supermarkets ready to cash in on resi potential


----------



## CH1 (Jan 18, 2018)

T & P said:


> Wow. Do you know if it was a one-off?


The adjoining shop - formerly Martin Barry Estate Agents - is still empty.
Looks like it could be greedy landlords again. Or maybe (less likely) they have a tenant for both units.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 18, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm not a hipster, I'm not poking fun at anyone who goes there, the colour of the people offering the services has nothing to do with _anything_ and I reserve the right to raise an eyebrow at anyone selling "Anti-Aging Facials."
> 
> And where did I "ridicule the rather florid style of this spa's copy"? I made no reference to that at all. I would have thought they'd be happy to see their business listed here, tbh.



It’s actually the old Organic Beauty which was next door, moved to bigger premises and rebranded. I’ve been going there for years.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 18, 2018)

urbanspaceman said:


> I went there yesterday, and had a manicure and sunbed. While it may amuse you to ridicule the rather florid style of this spa's copy, I noted that apart from me, the staff and customers were mostly mature women of colour, of both of West African and West Indian heritage. Real, authentic Brixtonians, one might say. The sort of hardworking women who like to pamper themselves from time to time - and the advertising copy reflects this mildly aspirational desire. The staff were friendly and helpful, and the services good, and the prices reasonable.
> 
> The choice of "Queen Esther" is interesting: she is one of the few active female protagonists in the Bible. Wikipedia: "_Since she used only __rhetoric__ to convince the king to save her people, Esther has been interpreted as a model for a successful rhetoric of marginalized groups persuading those who have power over them. According to __Susan Zaeske__, the story of Esther is a "rhetoric of exile and empowerment that, for millennia, has notably shaped the discourse of marginalized peoples such as Jews, women, and African Americans." _Listening to the conversations, sprinkled as they were with blessings, I guess that many of the staff and customers are bible-believing Christians, so the use of Esther is meaningful to people of like mind.
> 
> But by all means, let's us hipsters poke fun at these women, as they enjoy an occasional treat.


I reckon this post is the best so far this year. Esoteric and exotic at the same time. I'm fascinated at a glimpse into a world I have never experienced.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 18, 2018)

I was in Islington tonight. Bloody hell I was glad to get back South of the river.


----------



## alex_ (Jan 19, 2018)

northeast said:


> Talking of pubs noticed the Dirty Burger / Chicken Shop / Fox Bar thing at bottom of Piano bar seems to have closed down already. Wont be missed.



This must have cost them a wedge, it’s not often businesses like this fail twice in the same place.

( they were open/empty on coldharbour lane before piano house )

Alex


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 19, 2018)

Ms T said:


> It’s actually the old Organic Beauty which was next door, moved to bigger premises and rebranded. I’ve been going there for years.



oh really?  I got a flyer for the Queen Esther place and took a look at their website.  What do you get done there?  Good luck to them with this I say.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 19, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> oh really?  I got a flyer for the Queen Esther place and took a look at their website.  What do you get done there?  Good luck to them with this I say.


Mostly leg waxing. I’ve had the odd facial and manicure too.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 19, 2018)

bimble said:


> Yeah she was also the winner of a beauty pageant, fittingly.
> That's the first sunbed in central brixton that i know of though right?


There used to be a tanning shop in that same row of shops where the spa is. It closed down ages ago because sunbeds fell out of favour (rightly imho). I’m a bit surprised Fifi (who owns the spa) has put a sunbed in tbh.


----------



## David Clapson (Jan 19, 2018)

Rushy said:


> Anyone know where I can pick up some CR2032 batteries in Brixton (flat round ones)?


Tesco has Duracell ones


----------



## Rushy (Jan 19, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Tesco has Duracell ones


Ta. Got them in the phone shop on corner of Atlantic and Electric.


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2018)

Does anyone know if the royalty-luring  Reprazent Radio is a charity or something else? I'm looking to donate a chunk of cash from the Bowie benefit but I'm not really sure what they are and only want to give to charities.  



> Our aim is to release the creative potential of young Britain via music culture and build partnerships with likeminded innovative brands, organisations and the government to connect and engage with today’s youth.
> 
> Most recently we have partnered with leading youth brands (inc. Nike, Bacardi & Converse) have established key live and artist collaborations (inc. Live Nation, XL and Sony) and worked with global youth content partners 1Xtra, BEATS / Apple to develop our youth music movement.


http://www.reprezent.org.uk


----------



## Mr Retro (Jan 19, 2018)

editor said:


> Does anyone know if the royalty-luring  Reprazent Radio is a charity or something else? I'm looking to donate a chunk of cash from the Bowie benefit but I'm not really sure what they are and only want to give to charities.
> 
> 
> http://www.reprezent.org.uk



Can’t be bolloxed to look it up but wasn’t the money supposed to be going elsewhere?


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> Can’t be bolloxed to look it up but wasn’t the money supposed to be going elsewhere?


Not sure why I'm bothering to reply given your long-standing attitude here, but I'm already giving more money to both School Ground Sounds and Raw Material than last year, and given that the event made nearly twice as much as the first one, I like the idea of spreading the love.

I do hope that's OK with you.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jan 19, 2018)

editor said:


> Not sure why I'm bothering to reply given your long-standing attitude here, but I'm already giving more money to both School Ground Sounds and Raw Material than last year, and given that the event made nearly twice as much, I like the idea of spreading the love.
> 
> I do hope that's OK with you.


Well if I am supporting a fundraiser I want the money to go where I have been told it will go. So no actually, your approach would not be ok with me, it’s not your money and not your decision where it goes.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 19, 2018)

phillm said:


> Netflix's The Crown is 20 hours thus far of the best PR they could never buy.



Been looking at this. As I'm not on Netflix didn't know about it. Watched the trailer on Netflix. It makes me despair that here this can have second series.

Reminds me of Sofia Coppola film Marie Antoinette film. Where she tried to do what looks to me similar job.

In France this didn't go down well. The French, are rightly, proud of the revolution and chopping off head of Antoinette. 

I think you are right it's great propaganda.


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> Well if I am supporting a fundraiser I want the money to go where I have been told it will go. So no actually, your approach would not be ok with me, it’s not your money and not your decision where it goes.


I don't care much what you think or want to listen to your petty shitstirring from afar. You didn't go, you had no interest in going, you didn't support the benefit in any way at all, and you won't be giving any of the charities a fucking penny.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 19, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> Well if I am supporting a fundraiser I want the money to go where I have been told it will go. So no actually, your approach would not be ok with me, it’s not your money and not your decision where it goes.



This really is a nasty and offensive post.


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> This really is a nasty and offensive post.


From a nasty and offensive poster.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jan 19, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> This really is a nasty and offensive post.


Can you explain why? I’m saying how I feel about fundraisers I support. I fail to see how that is nasty and offensive.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 19, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> Can you explain why? I’m saying how I feel about fundraisers I support. I fail to see how that is nasty and offensive.



Don't play games. You love having a pop at the Ed.

This is a fundraiser he organised. Using his unpaid time. And your having a go at it.


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> Can you explain why? I’m saying how I feel about fundraisers I support. I fail to see how that is nasty and offensive.


But you haven't supported this fundraiser in any way at all. You don't give a shit about the event or the charities, 

Both charities listed will be receiving substantially more than they did last year and it is VERY MUCH up to me how I decide to share that money given that I put the entire thing on myself. And because we made more than expected, I'm entirely at liberty to hand a small part of that over to another comparable music charity.

If you'd actually bought a ticket you might have a very small point (not that I believe a single person who attended would be bothered), but you're just here to sneer and try to cause trouble. And it's pathetic.

Incidentally, I was the only Bowie event in Brixton that was giving away all the money to charity.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jan 19, 2018)

If you support a fundraiser and are happy for the money to go somewhere other than where you have been told it will go, that’s your business. I’m not happy for that to happen.  

As soon as you say you are selling tickets to support a particular charity, the money you collect is not yours to give to a different one. And to claim I need to have bought a ticket for a particular fundraiser to hold that general view is bizarre. 

These are my views, I’m sorry if they are nasty and offensive to some. To find them so is again bizarre


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> If you support a fundraiser and are happy for the money to go somewhere other than where you have been told it will go, that’s your business. I’m not happy for that to happen.
> 
> As soon as you say you are selling tickets to support a particular charity, the money you collect is not yours to give to a different one. And to claim I need to have bought a ticket for a particular fundraiser to hold that general view is bizarre.
> 
> These are my views, I’m sorry if they are nasty and offensive to some. To find them so is again bizarre


I sold tickets to a Bowie night. That's what people paid for and that's what they got, and, as far as I can see, they all enjoyed it very much indeed. It was my personal decision to give all the money to charity and that's what I'll do. As I decide.

And just to repeat: I don't care much what you think or want to listen to your petty shitstirring from afar. You didn't go, you had no interest in going, you didn't support the benefit in any way at all, and you won't be giving any of the charities a fucking penny.

PS You pulled a similar stunt like this last year, didn't you? What a bitter chap you are. If only you directed some of that energy into doing something useful....


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2018)

"*HOW DARE YOU *put on a really enjoyable night for just a fiver - and add a live performer to the bill after most of the tickets had been sold - and then give away large sums of money to local music charities (as advertised) but then add another Brixton music charity."

Signed. _Outraged of wherever the fuck it is he lives. _


----------



## CH1 (Jan 19, 2018)

editor said:


> Does anyone know if the royalty-luring  Reprazent Radio is a charity or something else? I'm looking to donate a chunk of cash from the Bowie benefit but I'm not really sure what they are and only want to give to charities.
> http://www.reprezent.org.uk


I would like to inject a note of accounting reality into this debate.
The company Reprezent Limited has its registered address as the Bussey Building and the latest accounts are below.

I can't trace any registration as a charity either as Reprezent or as Eclectic Prductions, which was the original name of the company.

The company is "limited by guarantee" which is to say there are no shareholders, and it could be registered as a charity very easily.

Final point I would make - it owes quite a lot of money. Rather like Pop Brixton in fact.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 19, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> If you support a fundraiser and are happy for the money to go somewhere other than where you have been told it will go, that’s your business. I’m not happy for that to happen.
> 
> As soon as you say you are selling tickets to support a particular charity, the money you collect is not yours to give to a different one. And to claim I need to have bought a ticket for a particular fundraiser to hold that general view is bizarre.
> 
> These are my views, I’m sorry if they are nasty and offensive to some. To find them so is again bizarre



Don't try to sound all reasonable. It's doesn't work on me anymore.


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I would like to inject a note of accounting reality into this debate.
> The company Reprezent Limited has its registered address as the Bussey Building and the latest accounts are below.
> 
> I can't trace any registration as a charity either as Reprezent or as Eclectic Prductions, which was the original name of the company.
> ...


Thanks for that. I only want to give the money to charities, so I'll find someone else (or just share it between the two I'd already mentioned).

Does anyone know anything about these people, by the way:  In Harmony Lambeth – Sistema England


----------



## Mr Retro (Jan 19, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Don't try to sound all reasonable. It's doesn't work on me anymore.


I’m assuming you’re not going to explain why you think the first post you replied to was nasty and offensive?


----------



## CH1 (Jan 19, 2018)

editor said:


> Thanks for that. I only want to give the money to charities, so I'll find someone else (or just share it between the two I'd already mentioned).
> 
> Does anyone know anything about these people, by the way:  In Harmony Lambeth – Sistema England


Don't know about them - but I believe El Sistema is a form of musical education which was founded in Venezuela, and was aimed at giving kids from the barrios a skill/trade. Many of these children have subsequently become musicians in European and American orchestras from what I gather.
El Sistema - Wikipedia


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 19, 2018)

Police arrest man after Brixton rape attempt appeal

Gary Kerby attempted rapist I


Gary Kerby attempted rapist II

Earlier today, 47-year old  *Gary Kerby* of *Sandemere Road*, Brixton. was jailed for nine years for attempted rape at Inner London Crown Court; He was also sentenced to three years in prison, to served concurrently, for sexual assault, five years for robbery and six years for causing a female aged 13 or over to engage in non-penetrative sexual activity.

This followed an incident on Rush Common off Dray Gardens, Brixton, at about 10.30 pm on 11 July 2017 when a woman walking halfway through the common she noticed shadow of the approaching Kerby.

* Kerby* asked her if she had any money and she told him that she did not carry cash. He then grabbed hold of one of her arms and pulled her onto a bench and told her that she had to perform a sexual act on him.

 The whole time, *Kerby* was saying to her ‘If you don’t do what I tell you I will stab you.’

She tried to call out and he put his hands around her neck and pushed his thumbs into her neck; he then attempted to rape her.

A man walking through the park disturbed the attack.The witness was walking along the same path where the attack was taking place. Noticing the man, *Kerby* stopped what he was doing and threatened to stab him.

The witness stayed where he was and did not move from the scene.  He has never been traced.





In June 2010, the very same *Gary Kerby* was convicted of two charges of indecent assault and jailed for seven years following an incident when a  13-year-old was grabbed as she made her way home through an alleyway near Townley Grammar School for Girls in Bexleyheath, on 19 September 2001. 

*Kerby* attacked her from behind, putting his hand over her mouth and threatening to slash her throat if she cried for help. 

He dragged her further into the alley, where he pulled down her underwear, assaulted her and forced her to perform a sex act on him. 
*Kerby* then ran off abandoning his terrified victim in the alley.


----------



## bimble (Jan 20, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Don't know about them - but I believe El Sistema is a form of musical education which was founded in Venezuela, and was aimed at giving kids from the barrios a skill/trade. Many of these children have subsequently become musicians in European and American orchestras from what I gather.
> El Sistema - Wikipedia


Yep its good stuff that. Also in a similar area is Home » London Music Masters which  I can vouch for, who work in several Lambeth schools.


----------



## bimble (Jan 20, 2018)

GarveyLives Why did you find it necessary to find and post up all that detail graphically describing the attack from 16 years ago? Please don't.


----------



## Cold Harbour (Jan 20, 2018)

bimble said:


> Yep its good stuff that. Also in a similar area is Home » London Music Masters which  I can vouch for, who work in several Lambeth schools.


London Music Masters are awesome. They aim to get every Lambeth primary school pupil performing at the Royal Festival Hall. It's in our borough after all!


----------



## Angellic (Jan 20, 2018)

Rushy said:


> Ta. Got them in the phone shop on corner of Atlantic and Electric.



Is that near Sunset and Canyon?


----------



## Angellic (Jan 20, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Been looking at this. As I'm not on Netflix didn't know about it. Watched the trailer on Netflix. It makes me despair that here this can have second series.
> 
> Reminds me of Sofia Coppola film Marie Antoinette film. Where she tried to do what looks to me similar job.
> 
> ...




Not so proud of la Terreur.


----------



## bimble (Jan 20, 2018)

Cold Harbour said:


> London Music Masters are awesome. They aim to get every Lambeth primary school pupil performing at the Royal Festival Hall. It's in our borough after all!


Well its not compulsory far as i know, only aimed at children who are interested. But i saw them there once, and they were definitely having a great time.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2018)

Brixton Sign of the Day #1 – An inconvince at TK Maxx


----------



## Rushy (Jan 20, 2018)

Angellic said:


> Is that near Sunset and Canyon?


Just around the corner fro Up Y'Bum.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 20, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> I’m assuming you’re not going to explain why you think the first post you replied to was nasty and offensive?



Done it already. Your just being disruptive.


----------



## Angellic (Jan 20, 2018)

Rushy said:


> Just around the corner fro Up Y'Bum.




Awwwesome.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 20, 2018)

editor said:


> What We Do | Joy of Sound[/URL]
> 
> This charity is in Lambeth. I know someone who volunteer for it. They have projects at the moment in Vauxhall, Hackney and Portobello.


----------



## angusmcfangus (Jan 20, 2018)

Just wondered if you have considered this Brixton based charity, making music in prisons.
Was involved helping with a workshop in HMP Coldingly which was a real positive vibe.
The Irene Taylor Trust


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 20, 2018)

editor said:


> Thanks for that. I only want to give the money to charities, so I'll find someone else (or just share it between the two I'd already mentioned).
> 
> Does anyone know anything about these people, by the way:  In Harmony Lambeth – Sistema England




I know someone who volunteers for this charity

What We Do | Joy of Sound

They are based in Lambeth. Doing projects in Vauxhall, Hackney and Portobello.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 20, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I know someone who volunteers for this charity
> What We Do | Joy of Sound
> They are based in Lambeth. Doing projects in Vauxhall, Hackney and Portobello.


Sounds interesting and worthwhile.

Action Space - a London-wide charity working with people with leaning difficulties used to do stuff like that in 336 Brixton Road - they organised group musical happenings in the space now occupied by Block 336.

Action Space now concentrate only on getting people to do art and mount exhibitions, and they no longer work in Brixton unfortunately.


----------



## aka (Jan 21, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> You want something more incisive? Here it is.
> 
> sorry for the delay - life got in the way
> 
> ...


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jan 21, 2018)

After walking and cycling past Fierce Grace for an age, I was prompted by a comment on Twitter to actually look at their schedule.  It's packed.  I'm getting a little stiff as I approach 50 so I signed up for the £39 for 30 days offer and I did my first hot yoga class today.  I was expecting to faint or hate it but I loved it and came out feeling pretty damn good.  I still feel grand two hours later.
It's not for everyone and the prices beyond the offer are high, but keeping strong and fit is my main spend.  If it wasn't, I'd have massive problems.  I don't have much time so it needs to be good.  I need to turn up and be amazed.
Lots of people discuss yoga on here and if you haven't tried it do have a peak.  They also give you a bring a friend for free card, in case you don't want to go alone.


----------



## David Clapson (Jan 21, 2018)

Found this site about 20th century London culture. All sorts of stuff including some bits about Brixton Brixton «  Another Nickel In The Machine


----------



## Maharani (Jan 21, 2018)

Lizzy Mac said:


> After walking and cycling past Fierce Grace for an age, I was prompted by a comment on Twitter to actually look at their schedule.  It's packed.  I'm getting a little stiff as I approach 50 so I signed up for the £39 for 30 days offer and I did my first hot yoga class today.  I was expecting to faint or hate it but I loved it and came out feeling pretty damn good.  I still feel grand two hours later.
> It's not for everyone and the prices beyond the offer are high, but keeping strong and fit is my main spend.  If it wasn't, I'd have massive problems.  I don't have much time so it needs to be good.  I need to turn up and be amazed.
> Lots of people discuss yoga on here and if you haven't tried it do have a peak.  They also give you a bring a friend for free card, in case you don't want to go alone.


My mate is always raving about this. I might give it a go. I’m self-employed so can go during the day. Is it easy enough to book on to classes? Not too busy?


----------



## CH1 (Jan 21, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Found this site about 20th century London culture. All sorts of stuff including some bits about Brixton Brixton «  Another Nickel In The Machine


Nice one - maybe move to general-brixton-history thread so can be located later?


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 21, 2018)

aka

I don't think you read my post properly. The royal PR machine has worked on you.

If you are a Royalist fair enough.

Cornwall is relevant. I don't care if Harry parties or turns his life around. You've bought the seeing the royals as modern celebrities as the PR want you to.

My point about Duchy of Cornwall ( and that's my neck of the woods originally. So I know about it) is that people don't realise that the Royals are still fuedal landlords. If that's ok by you as a Royalist that's  up to you. Me I don't like that fact that the aristocracy are still entrenched as powerful landlords from where I come from.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jan 21, 2018)

Maharani said:


> My mate is always raving about this. I might give it a go. I’m self-employed so can go during the day. Is it easy enough to book on to classes? Not too busy?


Very easy.  I did it online in next to no time.
I still feel like hugging everyone four hours after the class.  No one looks at you, it's not posey.  Men and women.  Very varied schedule all hours.  Honestly, have a look online.  I'm planning on caning my 30 day offer I feel so good.
I must warn you though, I wasn't fragrant afterwards : )


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 21, 2018)

elmpp said:


> these boards have totally gone to pot. Nice work



Cunt off, fucknuts.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 21, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> of course, its a Youngs, who's direction for a good decade now is to change their pubs into restaurants and charge people through the nose for food and drink. Still, the Trinity is one of the least posh Youngs pubs i know, you should see the ones in Putney!



I have. They made me cry.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 21, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> This always baffles me. I know there's lots of support for these causes so I'm always surprised when barely a quarter of the number of people who say they intend to go on Facebook actually turn up.



Everyone thinks that everyone else will turn up, so don't go, sadly.


----------



## Angellic (Jan 21, 2018)

Any recommendations for TV repairs around Brixton? Do people still get them repaired?


----------



## elmpp (Jan 21, 2018)

ViolentPanda said:


> Cunt off, fucknuts.


Their their 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maharani (Jan 22, 2018)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Very easy.  I did it online in next to no time.
> I still feel like hugging everyone four hours after the class.  No one looks at you, it's not posey.  Men and women.  Very varied schedule all hours.  Honestly, have a look online.  I'm planning on caning my 30 day offer I feel so good.
> I must warn you though, I wasn't fragrant afterwards : )


Excellent! Going to book today. What I meant is that you always get a spot on a class? It’s not always full?


----------



## happyshopper (Jan 22, 2018)

Angellic said:


> Any recommendations for TV repairs around Brixton? Do people still get them repaired?



Goodways of West Norwood fixed my vacuum cleaner but it looks like most of their business is on TVs. Recommended.

See Goodways Electronics


----------



## CH1 (Jan 22, 2018)

Angellic said:


> Any recommendations for TV repairs around Brixton? Do people still get them repaired?


I've been through this loop and ended up buying new.

The advantage is you get more facilities for the money with the new one - but lose obsolete connectivity.
I had a 4 year old Sharp 40" TV which went caput. Had cost £399 originally.
Got a 40" Seiki smart TV from Currys for £199.
I can now watch Youtube and iPlayer on the telly - but their is no scart socket so all my video tapes are useless and gathering dust.

Maybe someone out there can suggest how to connect a non-scart TV to a VHS recorder??


----------



## spitfire (Jan 22, 2018)

The TV will have 3 phono's on the back, yellow, red and white. The yellow one is for video, red and white - audio.

get one of these.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Metre-Scart-Triple-Phono-Audio/dp/B008QBWAYO


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jan 22, 2018)

Maharani said:


> Excellent! Going to book today. What I meant is that you always get a spot on a class? It’s not always full?


Ah I see.  I got there about 5 mins before the beginning. Lots of people were already in their preferred spot but the instructor asked people to move to accommodate those coming still coming in.  It was busy but not unbearable.  I haven't been enough to say what happens most of the time.  I hope that you enjoy it as much as me.  Bring a mat, water and a towel - otherwise you need to pay for hire.  Usually I'd object to a charge for a mat but they do need to clean them afterwards as they are soaked in sweat : )


----------



## northeast (Jan 22, 2018)

Wow.. some prices are available for excessively tall block of flats to be called Brook House. Cheapest is a 1 bed flat at £455,000 for a whole 50.75 sqm or 546.29 sqft !!!!! Are these supposed to be affordable? 
Brook House


----------



## Rushy (Jan 22, 2018)

northeast said:


> Wow.. some prices are available for excessively tall block of flats to be called Brook House. Cheapest is a 1 bed flat at £455,000 for a whole 50.75 sqm or 546.29 sqft !!!!! Are these supposed to be affordable?
> Brook House


Brixton Buzz, eh?
Location


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2018)

Someone punch this boycott-busting guy in the face:



> “A vibrant modern lifestyle mixed
> with Brixton’s rich culture
> and iconic venues.”
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2018)

It's like they;re doing it on purpose to wind me up 



So who fancies eating 'hipster style'?
Or going out 'big'? 

Who writes this shit?


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2018)

Oh, and where is 'downstairs at the Brixton Electric'?


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 22, 2018)

editor said:


> It's like they;re doing it on purpose to wind me up
> 
> View attachment 125895
> 
> ...


I love the name checks for Tesco and Sainsburys


----------



## northeast (Jan 22, 2018)

Surprised they don't mention the forthcoming sports direct ;-)


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 22, 2018)

a resounding bbbbbbzzzzzzzzzttttttwwaaaaaaaahh from the Brixton Bullshit Bingo Klaxon as they even manage to fold in my most hated word of the 2010s: not just "live music" at the Academy but "_iconic gigs" _
Of course it's the gentrification itself, not the marketing poppycock, which is the real problem.


----------



## Winot (Jan 22, 2018)

Rushy said:


> Brixton Buzz, eh?
> Location



Don't knock corporate sponsorship - we all need to raise money where we can in these straitened times.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2018)

Winot said:


> Don't knock corporate sponsorship - we all need to raise money where we can in these straitened times.


I'm putting on a special gig for them. Downstairs at the Brixton Electric.


----------



## David Clapson (Jan 22, 2018)

Angellic said:


> Any recommendations for TV repairs around Brixton? Do people still get them repaired?


You're supposed to fix it yourself with the help of YouTube and forums. I got a giant telly for nothing on Freeycle. The internet told me what part to buy on ebay. £25 and 10 minutes with a screwdriver was all it needed.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2018)

I didn't get my camera out in time but there was drama in Iceland today as two arguing blokes faced each other off, until one leaped on to one of the cash tills, grabbing someone's walking stick on the way and taking a swing at his opponent. He missed but much commotion ensured.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 23, 2018)

Does anyone know if there is one of those coin machines in any of the banks in Brixton that doesn’t charge stupid interest? I’ve got a load of coppers and some silver I need noted.


----------



## Angellic (Jan 23, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> You're supposed to fix it yourself with the help of YouTube and forums. I got a giant telly for nothing on Freeycle. The internet told me what part to buy on ebay. £25 and 10 minutes with a screwdriver was all it needed.



I'm sill considering that option. Thanks


----------



## Angellic (Jan 23, 2018)

editor said:


> Someone punch this boycott-busting guy in the face:



We must hunt him down, this Daniel (Danny?) Baker.


----------



## ricbake (Jan 23, 2018)

Maharani said:


> Does anyone know if there is one of those coin machines in any of the banks in Brixton that doesn’t charge stupid interest? I’ve got a load of coppers and some silver I need noted.


I use nephews and nieces for this at 10% - they get a maths lesson and a couple of quid - the banks supply bags for free


----------



## Twattor (Jan 23, 2018)

Maharani said:


> Does anyone know if there is one of those coin machines in any of the banks in Brixton that doesn’t charge stupid interest? I’ve got a load of coppers and some silver I need noted.


i believe Metrobank provide the service for free, but I read somewhere that their machines aren't the most accurate.  there's now one on clapham high street, but i don't know whether it has a counting machine.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 23, 2018)

Maharani said:


> Does anyone know if there is one of those coin machines in any of the banks in Brixton that doesn’t charge stupid interest? I’ve got a load of coppers and some silver I need noted.


I think the natwest in Brixton has one thats free if you bank with them  (it did a couple of years ago at any rate as I used it)


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2018)

Today: ‘Nobody is Intentionally Homeless’ – Lobby of Lambeth Council meeting, Weds 24th Jan


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2018)

Angellic said:


> Any recommendations for TV repairs around Brixton? Do people still get them repaired?


What's gone wrong with it? If it's the tuner, you can get a cheap Chromecast and use that instead. If it's the screen, then it's most likely not worth repairing.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jan 23, 2018)

Maharani said:


> Does anyone know if there is one of those coin machines in any of the banks in Brixton that doesn’t charge stupid interest? I’ve got a load of coppers and some silver I need noted.



Just get some bags, sort them out and take em into your branch. No cost.

What's the best way to cash-in spare change?


----------



## Angellic (Jan 23, 2018)

editor said:


> What's gone wrong with it? If it's the tuner, you can get a cheap Chromecast and use that instead. If it's the screen, then it's most likely not worth repairing.



The on switch on the TV just flashes red instead of turning green and picture etc appearing. 
Chromecast. What sorcery is this?


----------



## spitfire (Jan 23, 2018)

Angellic said:


> The on switch on the TV just flashes red instead of turning green and picture etc appearing.
> Chromecast. What sorcery is this?



That’ll be a power supply failure. Usually is.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2018)

Angellic said:


> The on switch on the TV just flashes red instead of turning green and picture etc appearing.
> Chromecast. What sorcery is this?


What's the make/model of the TV? As spitfire says, it's most likely the power supply that has gone west.


----------



## alex_ (Jan 23, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


> Just get some bags, sort them out and take em into your branch. No cost.
> 
> What's the best way to cash-in spare change?



Metro bank clapham high st is free.

You chuck it in the machine and they give you the cash at the counter.

They will prosthlatise to you about the wonder of metro bank, but they are very nice about it.

Alex


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2018)

So I found myself in a Brixton cafe within earshot of an 'lifecoach entrepreneur' dispensing a litany of positive messages to his pupil. Rarely have I heard such a load of fucking bollocks. Repeating hackneyed uplifting tosh does not add any weight to the bullshit message, but that seemed to be the main theme. Aaargh!


----------



## Angellic (Jan 23, 2018)

editor said:


> What's the make/model of the TV? As spitfire says, it's most likely the power supply that has gone west.



It's a Panasonic HD 24". Around 7 years old. Thanks.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 23, 2018)

Angellic said:


> It's a Panasonic HD 24". Around 7 years old. Thanks.



Yes that's classic Panasonic PSU behaviour aka the blinking red light of death. Unfortunately I have no experience of fixing them as we just RMA when they turn up like that.


----------



## Angellic (Jan 23, 2018)

spitfire said:


> Yes that's classic Panasonic PSU behaviour aka the blinking red light of death. Unfortunately I have no experience of fixing them as we just RMA when they turn up like that.



RMA? PSU?


----------



## spitfire (Jan 23, 2018)

Sorry. Jargon.

Return to Manufacturer (Authorisation)
Power Supply Unit


----------



## David Clapson (Jan 23, 2018)

What's the model number? Google that and 'power supply repair' and see what you get.


----------



## Angellic (Jan 23, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> What's the model number? Google that and 'power supply repair' and see what you get.




Thanks, will do.


----------



## Twattor (Jan 23, 2018)

This has probably been asked before, but does anyone know if the rat-inna-bun hot dog people by the tube are licensed? I don't see scores on the doors.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2018)

Twattor said:


> This has probably been asked before, but does anyone know if the rat-inna-bun hot dog people by the tube are licensed? I don't see scores on the doors.


Highly unlikely, I'd wager. I posted up about them before and they appeared to operating in the same way as all the other dodgy firms, complete with lurking lookout/muscle.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 24, 2018)

Does anyone know who owns/runs hip hop chip shop?


----------



## alex_ (Jan 24, 2018)

Maharani said:


> Does anyone know who owns/runs hip hop chip shop?



According to the telegraph

Chip Shop BXTN, London, review: 'A strangely relaxing hip-hop themed chippy'

Michael Lythgoe and Cidalia – or “Cid” – Rodrigues of Brixton Village Grill.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 24, 2018)

alex_ said:


> According to the telegraph
> 
> Chip Shop BXTN, London, review: 'A strangely relaxing hip-hop themed chippy'
> 
> Michael Lythgoe and Cidalia – or “Cid” – Rodrigues of Brixton Village Grill.


Ahhh thanks. That article though...what a self satisfied, partronising, posho who knows nothing of South london or hip hop. Anyway, she bigged them up so that’s good. I’m interested to know cos I know Chuck D was there last year with my favourite ever hip hop MC Rodney P of London Posse. They do a lot of gigs there. That’s why I’m drawn to it. Their prices seem reasonable as well and nice that it’s family run by the sounds of it.


----------



## theboris (Jan 24, 2018)

Twattor said:


> This has probably been asked before, but does anyone know if the rat-inna-bun hot dog people by the tube are licensed? I don't see scores on the doors.


Doubt it, but interesting read about them here: 
I Visited Every Tube Station Hotdog Cart in London and All I Found Was This Lousy Conspiracy Theory


----------



## theboris (Jan 24, 2018)

Maharani said:


> Ahhh thanks. That article though...what a self satisfied, partronising, posho who knows nothing of South london or hip hop. Anyway, she bigged them up so that’s good. I’m interested to know cos I know Chuck D was there last year with my favourite ever hip hop MC Rodney P of London Posse. They do a lot of gigs there. That’s why I’m drawn to it. Their prices seem reasonable as well and nice that it’s family run by the sounds of it.


I first knew the journalist over 20 years ago. She has well known _issues_ - which she has constantly and solipsistically written about - but you're right, she is fucking patronising and annoying


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2018)

alex_ said:


> According to the telegraph
> 
> Chip Shop BXTN, London, review: 'A strangely relaxing hip-hop themed chippy'
> 
> Michael Lythgoe and Cidalia – or “Cid” – Rodrigues of Brixton Village Grill.





> Brixton is a good place for a jaunt; it is newly interesting since David Bowie died,


FUCK YOU.

Oh and the owner Michael Lythgoe? Why he's the edgy, hip-hop loving, streetwise, gangsta ...er.. managing director of an "intimate team of estate agent professionals ensuring that personal touch."  Keepin' it real! BOOM!

http://www.nelsonssales.com/branch/view/2


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 24, 2018)

The article is so patronising. The one thing that resonates with me is where she moans about the restaurant Beast, the most ridiculously overpriced, rip off, stuck up, wanky restaurant I've ever had the misfortune to go to. And the food wasn't that good at all..


----------



## Maharani (Jan 24, 2018)

editor said:


> FUCK YOU.
> 
> Oh and the owner Michael Lythgoe? Why he's the edgy, hip-hop loving, streetwise, gangsta ...er.. managing director of an "intimate team of estate agent professionals ensuring that personal touch."  Keepin' it real! BOOM!
> 
> http://www.nelsonssales.com/branch/view/2


So it’s not family run then? 

The worst bit of the article is her opinion on people with long, fake nails. I would say boarding on racist to a degree.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2018)

Tatties, och aye etc. 

Burns Night – a lunchtime veggie celebration at the Loughborough Farm Community Cafe, Thurs 25th Jan


----------



## Angellic (Jan 24, 2018)

editor said:


> FUCK YOU.
> 
> Oh and the owner Michael Lythgoe? Why he's the edgy, hip-hop loving, streetwise, gangsta ...er.. managing director of an "intimate team of estate agent professionals ensuring that personal touch."  Keepin' it real! BOOM!
> 
> http://www.nelsonssales.com/branch/view/2



Nothing like a bit of ghoul tourism. It'll be like those tours of Hollywood mansions before you know it.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2018)

Nearly got knocked over on the street crossing on Brixton Road by three chorting yoof-twats on scooters roaring through a red light. They missed the terrified old lady in front of me by inches. They're apparently pretty much free to do as they please as the cops rarely give chase these days. :/


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2018)

Next month: Voices from the Front Line project at Brixton’s 198 Contemporary Arts, 12th Feb – 23rd Mar 2018


----------



## Maharani (Jan 25, 2018)

Lizzy Mac - I'm loving FGY. I've been three times this week...the classes are excellent...the teachers are really cool, not the usual hippy, fluffy types you get in most yoga classes...they even play decent music..we had d n b today! Loving it is an understatement...I have a spring in my step...loads of energy and my skin feels amazing.  £39 for 30 days it's well worth it, works out at £1,30 per class and I get to take a friend to one class for free...prices after the 30 days are competitive and I don't think I'll be able to stop now...I'd never thought I'd say I was addicted to exercise but with this I definitely am.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jan 25, 2018)

Maharani said:


> Lizzy Mac - I'm loving FGY. I've been three times this week...the classes are excellent...the teachers are really cool, not the usual hippy, fluffy types you get in most yoga classes...they even play decent music..we had d n b today! Loving it is an understatement...I have a spring in my step...loads of energy and my skin feels amazing.  £39 for 30 days it's well worth it, works out at £1,30 per class and I get to take a friend to one class for free...prices after the 30 days are competitive and I don't think I'll be able to stop now...I'd never thought I'd say I was addicted to exercise but with this I definitely am.  Thanks for the tip.


Who knew?  I will do as many as I can in the 30 days and then maybe once a week or fortnight.
It makes me feel amazing.  And so bendy.  Hardly anyone believes me when I tell them so I am pleased that you did
: ) and have enjoyed it.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 25, 2018)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Who knew?  I will do as many as I can in the 30 days and then maybe once a week or fortnight.
> It makes me feel amazing.  And so bendy.  Hardly anyone believes me when I tell them so I am pleased that you did
> : ) and have enjoyed it.


I’m ready to sleep by 8pm these days! Rock and roll.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jan 26, 2018)

Congrats to the local winners of Aviva Community Fund awards:

*Herne Hill Underpass Regeneration Project*
Herne Hill Underpass Regeneration Project - We're an Aviva Community Fund Winner! Thanks for your support

*Tulse Hill Straw Bale Build*
Herne Hill Underpass Regeneration Project - We're an Aviva Community Fund Winner! Thanks for your support


----------



## djdando (Jan 26, 2018)

editor said:


> So I found myself in a Brixton cafe within earshot of an 'lifecoach entrepreneur' dispensing a litany of positive messages to his pupil. Rarely have I heard such a load of fucking bollocks. Repeating hackneyed uplifting tosh does not add any weight to the bullshit message, but that seemed to be the main theme. Aaargh!



Oh the irony. I just come to this forum to hear such bollocks.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2018)

djdando said:


> Oh the irony. I just come to this forum to hear such bollocks.


is that 'ironic' in an Alanis Morissette kind of way?


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2018)

Slowly taking over Brixton and busy wriggling out of as many affordable housing obligations as he can Property developer Jerry Knight looks set to add to his growing Brixton empire with Lambeth Council recommending approval for Acre Lane redevelopment


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 26, 2018)

Brixton Wave have suddenly started posting on FB. 

Brixton Wave-Summer Special – Value My Time It's like they've not actually been to brixton, or frankly ever written copy:

"Festival Season at its Finest..

Brixton is inviting you to their festival season experience for 2018! The streets will be alive with music ,food and culture from all over the world, including arts and crafts for the bespoke taste.

Why spend time in the overcrowded busy, Grey Big smoke of West London? Save money and enjoy and relax in the colourful town of Brixton.

Meet real Londoners,Londoners greet your community and get the best out of South West London.

Shop, eat , drink and dance in Brixton’s history,Iconic landmarks such as the Peace Gardens, Electric Avenue , Windrush square .

If its good enough for David Bowie it’s good enough for you right?"


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 26, 2018)

If it's good enough for David Bowie??????

Not sure he chose to be born in Brixton.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 26, 2018)

So good he moved to Bromley!

not suggesting that as a small child he had much choice in this decision


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2018)

Some things on this weekend!
Brixton What’s On: bars, gigs and clubs in and around town this weekend, Fri 26th – Sun 28th Jan 2018


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Why spend time in the overcrowded busy, Grey Big smoke of West London? Save money and enjoy and relax in the colourful town of Brixton.


Weird. Just weird. 

How they've got the nerve to show their faces after last year's fiasco is anyone's guess.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2018)

I've posted up a piece about this year's Wave. 

Brixton Wave festival re-emerges with baffling new statement slagging off west London


----------



## alex_ (Jan 26, 2018)

editor said:


> is that 'ironic' in an Alanis Morissette kind of way?



Do you mean shit and not ironic at all ?


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 26, 2018)

I think Brixton Wave's been outsourced to a group of teenagers in Palau. "colourful town of Brixton" wtf.


----------



## alex_ (Jan 26, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> I think Brixton Wave's been outsourced to a group of teenagers in Palau. "colourful town of Brixton" wtf.



Who have never been to Brixton and mistakenly done a google image search for brixham

Alex


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 26, 2018)

Those pictures are a bit misleading.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 26, 2018)

editor said:


> Slowly taking over Brixton and busy wriggling out of as many affordable housing obligations as he can Property developer Jerry Knight looks set to add to his growing Brixton empire with Lambeth Council recommending approval for Acre Lane redevelopment



JED1 Knight addressing a council meeting recently........


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 26, 2018)

Maybe when J£D1 has a bit of time off counting his money he could look into this pile of Norwegian spruce
dumped by his tenants occupying the old Normandy pub nearly a month ago and still blocking the footpath as I type...


----------



## northeast (Jan 26, 2018)

editor said:


> Slowly taking over Brixton and busy wriggling out of as many affordable housing obligations as he can Property developer Jerry Knight looks set to add to his growing Brixton empire with Lambeth Council recommending approval for Acre Lane redevelopment



How can they keep letting developers get away with reducing affordable housing? Friend told me it's because it makes the development uneconomical. But he knows the targets of 40% for new builds before be buys the plot etc  so if it's not affordable don't buy the land and start the project.


----------



## David Clapson (Jan 26, 2018)

Mike Ashley not buying the market apparently Sports Direct swoop for Brixton Market falls through


----------



## CH1 (Jan 26, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Mike Ashley not buying the market apparently Sports Direct swoop for Brixton Market falls through


What a relief. They might have installed a special bar-unit with a fireplace for vomiting into as allegedly occurs at board meetings. Things are getting lively enough in my opinion.


----------



## northeast (Jan 26, 2018)

northeast said:


> How can they keep letting developers get away with reducing affordable housing? Friend told me it's because it makes the development uneconomical. But he knows the targets of 40% for new builds before be buys the plot etc  so if it's not affordable don't buy the land and start the project.



Thank god could just see them kicking everyone out and setting up all his sub brands in the market no doubt on his lovely zero hour contracts. Seems like a flannels on its way mind....

Sports Direct seeking manager for Brixton ‘luxury destination’


----------



## ricbake (Jan 26, 2018)

Sports Direct deal has collapsed on BBC 1 news now


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2018)

ricbake said:


> Sports Direct deal has collapsed on BBC 1 news now


That's the deal for the Brixton Markets, yes?

Sports Direct fails to get its hands on Brixton Village and Market Row, as buyout bid collapses


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2018)

northeast said:


> How can they keep letting developers get away with reducing affordable housing? Friend told me it's because it makes the development uneconomical. But he knows the targets of 40% for new builds before be buys the plot etc  so if it's not affordable don't buy the land and start the project.


There's quite evil companies set up to help greedy bastard developers successfully wriggle out of their s105/affordable provisions. It's not unusual for them to successfully do this even after the development is substantially underway (see: Brixton Square).


----------



## ricbake (Jan 26, 2018)

From ES article -  "The market is now under offer to another unnamed party."


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 26, 2018)

northeast said:


> How can they keep letting developers get away with reducing affordable housing? Friend told me it's because it makes the development uneconomical. But he knows the targets of 40% for new builds before be buys the plot etc  so if it's not affordable don't buy the land and start the project.



I'm no fan of the Council but this is how the system is set up by central government. Yes Councils can set 40% targets. It's central government that gave property developers the right to "viability assessments". Which of course are a load of bollox.

Property developers are into making a profit. Enriching themselves. That's how Capitalism operates. 

One cannot expect characters like Knight to behave in any other way.

My problem with this particular Council, supposedly Labour, is that they believe Capitalism can work for people's good.

Take Pop Brixton - "social Capitalism" or the Council ideological belief they can influence property developers. Such as Network Rail. Work with them to produce "social" outcomes.

I can see the Council powers are limited. Through no fault of there own.

At the very least I would like to see local Labour Cllrs taking a more publicly critical stance towards property developers.

People like Jerry Knight are Capitalist scum. Be good to hear Labour Cllrs say this.

Verrmin like Jerry have been doing well out of sell off of Council housing, the gentrification of Brixton. He's only behaving in this way because local and central government don't stick up for the little man. But make sure the market works well for developers.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 27, 2018)

The replacement artwork for the BOURGUEST bridge is up on Brixton blog - I don't know how to post pictures up here but it says 'Come in Love' on one side and 'Stay in Peace' on the other, in green and red. My first reaction was childish giggling cos I have a very immature sense of humour.


----------



## Angellic (Jan 27, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> The replacement artwork for the BOURGUEST bridge is up on Brixton blog - I don't know how to post pictures up here - it says 'Come in Love' on one side and 'Stay in Peace' on the other, in green and red. My first reaction was childish giggling cos I have a very immature sense of humour.


----------



## Angellic (Jan 27, 2018)

Angellic said:


> Thanks, will do.







happyshopper said:


> Goodways of West Norwood fixed my vacuum cleaner but it looks like most of their business is on TVs. Recommended.
> 
> See Goodways Electronics



Just to say that I took it to Goodways Electronics in West Norwood. It was a  firmware issue, me neither, and cost to repair is £38.00.


----------



## Angellic (Jan 27, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> The replacement artwork for the BOURGUEST bridge is up on Brixton blog - I don't know how to post pictures up here - it says 'Come in Love' on one side and 'Stay in Peace' on the other, in green and red. My first reaction was childish giggling cos I have a very immature sense of humour.



I guess 'Come/arrive with Love' would be too many letters.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 27, 2018)

Angellic said:


> I guess 'Come/arrive with Love' would be too many letters.


Cheers for posting the pictures up. You deserve a nice cup of tea now and maybe some biscuits,  make it an immediate priority.


----------



## Angellic (Jan 27, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Cheers for posting the pictures up. You deserve a nice cup of tea now and maybe some biscuits,  make it an immediate priority.



Thank you. I impressed myself and it was a simple right click then 'copy' and 'paste image'. Not sure what happened with the Goodways post tho.


----------



## David Clapson (Jan 27, 2018)

Angellic said:


> Just to say that I took it to Goodways Electronics in West Norwood. It was a  firmware issue, me neither, and cost to repair is £38.00.



Interesting. It's just a 5 minute job - you plug the TV into a PC (probably) and download a file from the manufacturer's web site. Or maybe the TV can grab the file on its own, without the help of a PC. The firmware is a bunch of instructions for the chip which controls the telly. Every electronics gadget has a chip and firmware - phones, cameras etc. They usually have a firmware update procedure explained in the manual. I've never heard of a power supply going on the blink because the firmware is out of date. Most odd.  Sounds like the manufacturer didn't get the firmware right in the first place. £38 is very reasonable, what with the overheads for a bricks 'n mortar shop. And you've saved your telly from the landfill for a few more years.


----------



## Nivag (Jan 27, 2018)

Anyone want to buy Brixton East? £1,900,000 - comes with a 1 bedroom apartment.
Check out this commercial property on Rightmove!


----------



## David Clapson (Jan 27, 2018)

The Esso sign over the bed and the medicine cabinets in the kitchen...so that some boring cunt with no taste can buy that furnished-from-a-skip vibe. Authenticity with no effort.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jan 27, 2018)

Looks drafty.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2018)

Nivag said:


> Anyone want to buy Brixton East? £1,900,000 - comes with a 1 bedroom apartment.
> Check out this commercial property on Rightmove!


Ruddy hell. I bet they bought that for a pittance back in the day.


----------



## bimble (Jan 27, 2018)

Makes me wonder (again) who actually owns that space a few doors down that is just full of very dusty cars?


----------



## David Clapson (Jan 27, 2018)

It's a pale imitation of _Diva. _There's no goods lift, so I'm out. 'Diva': An Intoxicating Snapshot of Cool in '80s Paris


----------



## MissL (Jan 27, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> The replacement artwork for the BOURGUEST bridge is up on Brixton blog - I don't know how to post pictures up here but it says 'Come in Love' on one side and 'Stay in Peace' on the other, in green and red. My first reaction was childish giggling cos I have a very immature sense of humour.



I actually can't help saying this in a northern accent. Come in, love.


----------



## Angellic (Jan 27, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Interesting. It's just a 5 minute job - you plug the TV into a PC (probably) and download a file from the manufacturer's web site. Or maybe the TV can grab the file on its own, without the help of a PC. The firmware is a bunch of instructions for the chip which controls the telly. Every electronics gadget has a chip and firmware - phones, cameras etc. They usually have a firmware update procedure explained in the manual. I've never heard of a power supply going on the blink because the firmware is out of date. Most odd.  Sounds like the manufacturer didn't get the firmware right in the first place. £38 is very reasonable, what with the overheads for a bricks 'n mortar shop. And you've saved your telly from the landfill for a few more years.



That's useful to know. I'm happy with 38.00 and, as you say, hanging on to the TV for a little bit longer.


----------



## Angellic (Jan 27, 2018)

Angellic said:


> I guess 'Come/arrive with Love' would be too many letters.



And upper and lower case is better for visually impaired people. Also less SHOUTY.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 27, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> It's a pale imitation of _Diva. _There's no goods lift, so I'm out. 'Diva': An Intoxicating Snapshot of Cool in '80s Paris


 love that film.


----------



## Twattor (Jan 27, 2018)

northeast said:


> How can they keep letting developers get away with reducing affordable housing? Friend told me it's because it makes the development uneconomical. But he knows the targets of 40% for new builds before be buys the plot etc  so if it's not affordable don't buy the land and start the project.


Too simplistic. The value of land changes with planning. You don't know what the value of a piece of land is until you have planning, so there is a gamble. Making viability a material consideration was a political decision to encourage construction by de-risking it for developers simply because in times of housing shortages some (albeit mostly private) housing is better than no housing.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 27, 2018)

editor said:


> Ruddy hell. I bet they bought that for a pittance back in the day.


I find it difficult to estimate, but assuming he has been there since 2010 as implied in the particulars, and given the work done on it, it would not be surprising if the price in 2010 was £250,000 IMHO. Of course you could pay £3 and find out from the Land Registry.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 27, 2018)

Twattor said:


> Too simplistic. The value of land changes with planning. You don't know what the value of a piece of land is until you have planning, so there is a gamble. Making viability a material consideration was a political decision to encourage construction by de-risking it for developers simply because in times of housing shortages some (albeit mostly private) housing is better than no housing.


I've got zero faith in local authority planning departments having the negotiating power or ability to make sure the quotas agreed are determined by genuine viability rather than the skills of the developers' lawyers.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 28, 2018)

Angellic said:


> That's useful to know. I'm happy with 38.00 and, as you say, hanging on to the TV for a little bit longer.



Well there you go. Never seen that before, good to know but as David says, bit weird.


----------



## northeast (Jan 28, 2018)

teuchter said:


> I've got zero faith in local authority planning departments having the negotiating power or ability to make sure the quotas agreed are determined by genuine viability rather than the skills of the developers' lawyers.



I agree, why do they go giving public support? Only reason i could see someone verbally supporting an development is to keep a developer happy which suggests they have a relationship of some sort.


----------



## northeast (Jan 28, 2018)

editor said:


> Ruddy hell. I bet they bought that for a pittance back in the day.


 it just hasn't got enough edge Check out this commercial property on Rightmove!


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 28, 2018)

northeast said:


> I agree, why do they go giving public support? Only reason i could see someone verbally supporting an development is to keep a developer happy which suggests they have a relationship of some sort.



Twattors post reminds Ive posted up about this before. No I don't think planning officers have special relationship with developers. Here is my old post:

 Let's make this clear "viability assessments" , which were brought in to planning policy in 2012 were intended to reduce local authorities ( ie the ordinary people) ability to get planning obligations from property developers to increase supply of affordable homes.

Given that using planning obligations on new build private development to increase affordable homes in a locality was one of the few ways left for local authorities to get affordable homes the introduction of "viability assessments" was the Tories way of getting rid of this "loophole" in planning in favour of there chums the property developers. Nothing unintended about it. The language it's written in sounds reasonable but it's not. Developers haven't been using this "aggressively" or in ways that have been unintended. They have just being using viability assessments according to National Planning policy as laid out by central government. This isn't the fault of local authorities.

Local authorities could be blamed for not contesting viability assessments enough. They are however up against a well organized private sector who aren't averse to getting top legal advice on this issue.

It's not as if planning obligations to build social housing will make developers go bust. The argument in viability assessments is that it will reduce there profits. Poor dears.

To add in London I see no justification for viability assessments. The economic crisis was years ago now. Viability assessments might have been justified for a year or so. But the question is when will they be ended? This looks like a temporary measure made permanent.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 28, 2018)

northeast said:


> I agree, why do they go giving public support? Only reason i could see someone verbally supporting an development is to keep a developer happy which suggests they have a relationship of some sort.


I don't think there's any need to invoke conspiracy. The LA will have in mind the potential for legal challenge if they take too hard a negotiating stance, because as Gramsci says it's written into planning law that they have to take heed of these viability reports. And because LAs don't have big budgets for expensive lawyers or which can cover the cost of losing a big case, they are naturally going to be cautious.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 28, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> To add in London I see no justification for viability assessments. The economic crisis was years ago now. Viability assessments might have been justified for a year or so. But the question is when will they be ended? This looks like a temporary measure made permanent.



I think I agree with you on this.

At the same time I think you have to recognise that affordable housing quotas do have an impact on viability. If it's set too high then there just won't be enough incentive to develop certain sites. It also has an impact on housing prices generally.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2018)

northeast said:


> it just hasn't got enough edge Check out this commercial property on Rightmove!


Four and a half million!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alex_ (Jan 28, 2018)

editor said:


> Four and a half million!!!!!!!!!



Not Brixton but...

Ghost towers: half of new-build luxury London flats fail to sell

“hundreds of Asian investors who had bought London developments off-plan in 2015-16 in the hope of making a quick profit by selling apartments on closer to completion have instead lost hundreds of thousands of pounds. “They intended to flip [buy and sell on] the apartments and make big profits, but it hasn’t worked out like that, and now they are trying to get out at the smallest possible loss.””


----------



## CH1 (Jan 28, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Not Brixton but...
> Ghost towers: half of new-build luxury London flats fail to sell
> “hundreds of Asian investors who had bought London developments off-plan in 2015-16 in the hope of making a quick profit by selling apartments on closer to completion have instead lost hundreds of thousands of pounds. “They intended to flip [buy and sell on] the apartments and make big profits, but it hasn’t worked out like that, and now they are trying to get out at the smallest possible loss.””


Don't you think this is very similar to Spain around 2005? And for the same reason actually.
In London property boomed because of QE and very low interest raters.
In Spain property boomed because Spain joined the Eurozone and their original higher interest rates were replaced by near zero Eurozone ones inherited from the Deutschmark.

But this is interesting news - and I'm glad to know that property developers may have to consider real Londoners as customers in future rather than foreign speculators.

Jeremy Corbyn was mild about this sort of thing this morning on Marr. He talked of giving councils powers to house homeless people and to force properties not to stand empty.

If the government gave powers to Lambeth Council I can't seem anything happening at all. Except they might get some consultants in to consult the public about it.


----------



## David Clapson (Jan 28, 2018)

The Chinese rushed to buy the new waterfront developments partly because they thought the English were undervaluing them.  The waterfront adds luck and prestige for Chinese buyers, they didn't care that the sites were charmless brownfield locations with no shops or infrastructure.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 28, 2018)

No shops? I was surprised by the number of new Chinese kids strolling around the new Vauxhall Sainsbury’s last week. All in house slippers and filling up trolleys. UCL students I guess.


----------



## alex_ (Jan 28, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Don't you think this is very similar to Spain around 2005? And for the same reason actually.
> In London property boomed because of QE and very low interest raters.
> In Spain property boomed because Spain joined the Eurozone and their original higher interest rates were replaced by near zero Eurozone ones inherited from the Deutschmark.
> 
> ...



Yes, that’s an interesting similarity.

I’ve got friends who live in cheap properties in Spain ultimately funded by whoever wrote off their loans when the developer went bust.

Turning super high spec flats into lower spec denser properties will still be quite expensive and a lot of the costs are irretrievable - eg a five year old warranty expired Miele kitchen  probably cost 20k but is worth fuck all.

The other problem with these properties will be that the service charges will be horrific, which won’t get fixed without a change of freeholder and work to reduce running costs, removal of pool, gym, fountains etc.

This problem isn’t going to be fixed without the developers going bust.

Alex


----------



## teuchter (Jan 28, 2018)

Depends if they actually are super high spec, or just regular flats sold off for super high prices.


----------



## Angellic (Jan 28, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> No shops? I was surprised by the number of new Chinese kids strolling around the new Vauxhall Sainsbury’s last week. All in house slippers and filling up trolleys. UCL students I guess.



New?


----------



## alex_ (Jan 28, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Depends if they actually are super high spec, or just regular flats sold off for super high prices.



The latter would explain why they aren’t selling, but I suspect most are at least superficially the former.

Alex


----------



## Angellic (Jan 28, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Depends if they actually are super high spec, or just regular flats sold off for super high prices.



'Luxury' seems to bandied about a lot.


----------



## alex_ (Jan 28, 2018)

smart-assed ness removed


----------



## Angellic (Jan 28, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Luxury as well.



Thank you. Seems I corrected my post as you were correcting me.


----------



## peterkro (Jan 28, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> The Chinese rushed to buy the new waterfront developments partly because they thought the English were undervaluing them.  The waterfront adds luck and prestige for Chinese buyers, they didn't care that the sites were charmless brownfield locations with no shops or infrastructure.


Southbank tower is just behind me and seems to have few residents those it does have can be seen in the little Waitrose which is attached they appear to be mostly Singaporean and Malaysian to me but some could easily be Chinese.
I don't like them or the building (a fucking hurricane whips around it nearly all the time) to forestall claims of racism prices for a three  bed flat start at £6.35 million.


----------



## alex_ (Jan 28, 2018)

peterkro said:


> Southbank tower is just behind me and seems to have few residents those it does have can be seen in the little Waitrose which is attached they appear to be mostly Singaporean and Malaysian to me but some could easily be Chinese.
> I don't like them or the building (a fucking hurricane whips around it nearly all the time) to forestall claims of racism prices for a three  bed flat start at £6.35 million.



Search results | CBRE

*Amenities - * 24 Hour 5 Star Concierge and Porter service |12,000 sq ft Roof Terrace with Residents Lounge | 20m Swimming Pool and Spa | Fully fitted Gymnasium | Cinema Room | Business Suite |

I think we can conclude that this is high spec.

Alex


----------



## peterkro (Jan 28, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Search results | CBRE
> 
> *Amenities - * 24 Hour 5 Star Concierge and Porter service |12,000 sq ft Roof Terrace with Residents Lounge | 20m Swimming Pool and Spa | Fully fitted Gymnasium | Cinema Room | Business Suite |
> 
> ...


I walk past it several times a day and it's mostly deserted as far as coming and going goes.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2018)

Some pics from Friday's DJ night at Market House in support of the Ritzy workers. 

















In photos: Brixton Buzz party at Market House, Brixton Fri 26th Jan


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 28, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Not Brixton but...
> 
> Ghost towers: half of new-build luxury London flats fail to sell
> 
> “hundreds of Asian investors who had bought London developments off-plan in 2015-16 in the hope of making a quick profit by selling apartments on closer to completion have instead lost hundreds of thousands of pounds. “They intended to flip [buy and sell on] the apartments and make big profits, but it hasn’t worked out like that, and now they are trying to get out at the smallest possible loss.””


 They will need to go a lot lower in price before most regular people can afford them. 

Councils in the meantime could stop giving planning permission for more unwanted glittering metropolis towers for the world's super wealthy. 

Of the hundreds of luxury towers planned and but not yet built, can't anything be done to turn them into social housing?


----------



## alex_ (Jan 28, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> They will need to go a lot lower in price before most regular people can afford them.
> 
> Councils in the meantime could stop giving planning permission for more unwanted glittering metropolis towers for the world's super wealthy.
> 
> Of the hundreds of luxury towers planned and but not yet built, can't anything be done to turn them into social housing?



To be honest if the council are taking section 106 payments from people who it looks like are going to go bust - happy fucking days.

Alex


----------



## Winot (Jan 28, 2018)

alex_ said:


> To be honest if the council are taking section 106 payments from people who it looks like are going to go bust - happy fucking days.
> 
> Alex



Aren't a lot of s. 106 payments sorted out after the event and in kind, e.g. buses laid on by Tesco? Not an expert so happy to be corrected.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 28, 2018)

alex_ said:


> To be honest if the council are taking section 106 payments from people who it looks like are going to go bust - happy fucking days.
> 
> Alex


In plain english please, what are section 106 payments?


----------



## alex_ (Jan 28, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> In plain english please, what are section 106 payments?



Payments to “ease” planning requirements.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 28, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Payments to “ease” planning requirements.


in cash, in plain brown envelopes, perhaps?


----------



## northeast (Jan 28, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Payments to “ease” planning requirements.



Any ideas if these sort of things get published prior to or during planning?


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Payments to “ease” planning requirements.




The truth about property developers: how they are exploiting planning authorities and ruining our cities
Disgusting Section 106 Management firm lets developers wriggle out of affordable housing commitments


----------



## northeast (Jan 29, 2018)

Looked at the planning meeting notes, are the things below considered 106? 

https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/do...9.00 Planning Applications Committee.pdf?T=10


_6.15.2 The following planning obligations are considered necessary to make the development acceptable in planning terms, are directly related to the development and are fairly and reasonably related in kind and in scale to the development. They are therefore compliant with the requirements of regulation 122 of the Community Infrastructure Levy Regulations 2010. 

Housing: - 2 x affordable rent three bedroom houses and 3 shared ownership 2 bed flats; - A review mechanism to capture any additional affordable housing contributions.

Transport and Highways: - Free Car Club membership for a minimum period of 3 years from the date of first occupation of the residential units to all households of the residential buildings. Page 62 - No residential parking permits within the CPZ. - Contribution of £10,000 towards the provision of a Disabled Bay on Baytree Road. - Completion of Highway works; removing redundant crossover and reinstatement of footway.

Employment and Training: - Employment and Skills Plan - WorkSmart Plan - Local Labour in Construction (Formula for contribution is as follows: £2,500 per £1,000,000 Capital Construction costs). - Employment and Training Contributions

Other: Monitoring cost capped at 5% of the total value of the above financial obligations. 6.15.3 If the application is approved and the development is implemented, a liability to pay the Lambeth Community Infrastructure Levy (CIL) will arise. _


----------



## teuchter (Jan 29, 2018)

Yes they are section 106 requirements. There's nothing underhand about them and they don't involve brown envelopes. They are negotiated as part of the planning permission and publicly recorded. There's also the CIL (community infrastructure levy) which is less site-specific and applied to most developments. It is supposed to raise funds for general infrastructure improvements.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 29, 2018)

Brixon Windmill (Not the pub) is on Inside out this evening. (London only)


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2018)

You have been warned


----------



## CH1 (Jan 29, 2018)

peterkro said:


> Southbank tower is just behind me and seems to have few residents those it does have can be seen in the little Waitrose which is attached they appear to be mostly Singaporean and Malaysian to me but some could easily be Chinese.
> I don't like them or the building (a fucking hurricane whips around it nearly all the time) to forestall claims of racism prices for a three  bed flat start at £6.35 million.


Didn't get as far as finding flat prices, but I see the management company of Southbank Tower has privacy concerns "This website is operated by South Bank Tower Limited, registered in The Isle of Man under company number 005133V. VAT No. GB 003 2879 95References to South Bank Tower, “we” “us” “our” and “ours” in this Privacy Notice mean South Bank Tower Limited." etc etc


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2018)

A couple of pics here












In photos: a moody dark sky over Brixton, January 2018


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 29, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> No shops? I was surprised by the number of new Chinese kids strolling around the new Vauxhall Sainsbury’s last week. All in house slippers and filling up trolleys. UCL students I guess.



Probably because our property developer scum have built student accommodation around the corner from Sainsburys. I've been cycling by it as it's built.

A lot of mainland Chinese here are students. Usually from the Chinese elite. So can afford rip off London. Or in a the case of our property types a market to be explotiated. Sometimes I m ashamed of this country. Ive had friends from China studying here. Property developers arent clever. They are vermin. Ripping off foreign students is latest property developer vermin wheeze.


The great thing about student accommodation is that it's classified like hotels. You can build high density with little natural light.

Property developer scum have realised in London you can make a lot of money out of foriegn students.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 29, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> In plain english please, what are section 106 payments?



In plain English.

Property developers build flats in London. They are capitalist concerns who want to maximize there profit. Understandably as this is what capitalism is about.

This, however, means that the infrastructure of society, that is needed to keep it going, is irrelevant to maximising profit.

So Section 106 agreements now to be replaced by Community Infrastructure Levy ( CIL) is interfering in the "free market" to make sure developments include elements that make the city work. I think they are good idea and need to be strengthened. Viability assessments are intentionally weakening them.

Inherently Section 106 and now CIL agreements in granting planning permission show the deficiency of pure free market in producing social outcomes that benefit society across the board. That is the state needs to interfere in the market. Capitalism left to itself will produce very unequal outcomes.

Which is why I think so called "viability assessments" are a retrograde step.

I can understand you wanting plain English. Planning is about power. It's contested area. But the language used is like legal language. It's not plain English.

Plain English translation of "viability assessments" is fuck affordable housing I've got these super rich investors who will snap up anything I build. Stuff those who work in low paid jobs like the care sector, cleaning etc. They should try harder.


----------



## northeast (Jan 30, 2018)

editor said:


> A couple of pics here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, love some of the views around Brixton looking at London.(while we still have them) Anyone know easy accessible spots with a clear view? There is great spot in some little park in peckam direction but it's too far away.


----------



## organicpanda (Jan 30, 2018)

northeast said:


> Nice, love some of the views around Brixton looking at London.(while we still have them) Anyone know easy accessible spots with a clear view? There is great spot in some little park in peckam direction but it's too far away.


Editors flat?


----------



## Nivag (Jan 30, 2018)

northeast said:


> Nice, love some of the views around Brixton looking at London.(while we still have them) Anyone know easy accessible spots with a clear view? There is great spot in some little park in peckam direction but it's too far away.


The view from Brockwell Park is not bad towards the city on a clear day.
Otherwise go to the Tate modern and the viewing area in the Blavatnik Building and get one of the best free views of London.


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2018)

There's not much green space left but ....


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 30, 2018)

More mattress / slogan things:


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> More mattress / slogan things:




Interested that it's tweeted by a plastic surgeon.

*fears it could be an extra cunning, extra sneaky promotional technique!


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2018)

Big up the Sisters!

Brixton’s Sisters Of Reggae – the UK’s first all-female reggae DJ collective celebrated in promo video


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2018)

New figures show that in Lambeth and Southwark, around 35% of children are growing up beneath the breadline.

With all these fucking luxury flats, trendy shops, cocktail bars, pricey supper clubs and champagne outlets happening around here that makes me kind of angry.


----------



## nemoanonemo (Jan 30, 2018)

northeast said:


> Nice, love some of the views around Brixton looking at London.(while we still have them) Anyone know easy accessible spots with a clear view? There is great spot in some little park in peckam direction but it's too far away.



Is it Ruskin Park you were thinking of? One compensation for losing the Ash trees at the bottom of the park is that the London skyline is now exposed. At night the red warning lights on all the tall buildings is quite striking - and can be seen from the road.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 30, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> More mattress / slogan things:




Maybe not all the same person......the signatures look different.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 30, 2018)

> Why did you find it necessary to find and post up all that detail graphically describing the attack from 16 years ago? Please don't.






If _everyone_ in Brixton had been made aware of the crime(s) committed by *Gary Kerby* (above) _before_ he was unleashed on the streets of Brixton, I suspect that he might have been less inclined to commit yet another one.

Unless, of course, there is some reason why we should not be made aware of publicly available information about *Gary Kerby* and others like him.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 30, 2018)

editor said:


> New figures show that in Lambeth and Southwark, around 35% of children are growing up beneath the breadline.
> 
> With all these fucking luxury flats, trendy shops, cocktail bars, pricey supper clubs and champagne outlets happening around here that makes me kind of angry.



I've been looking up latest figures. From the interactive map which looks at MPs constituency boundaries:

Vauxhall 37.1% children in poverty
Streatham 32.1%
Dulwich & West Norwood 30.1%

Pretty staggering figures. At least a third of London children in Lambeth are growing up in poverty. 

Poverty in your area 2018 | Improving the lives of children and families


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 30, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> If _everyone_ in Brixton had been made aware of the crime(s) committed by *Gary Kerby* (above) _before_ he was unleashed on the streets of Brixton, I suspect that he might have been less inclined to commit yet another one.
> 
> Unless, of course, there is some reason why we should not be made aware of publicly available information about *Gary Kerby* and others like him.



I agree with bimble on this. Can you stop posting up like this.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 31, 2018)

It looks like the Brindisa shop has now closed as well as the restaurant. I wonder if that means someone else has bought the lease?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 31, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I've been looking up latest figures. From the interactive map which looks at MPs constituency boundaries:
> 
> Vauxhall 37.1% children in poverty
> Streatham 32.1%
> ...



Well, those numbers should shrink once more poor folk get pushed out and more wealthy folk move in.....and then the council can say they successfully tackled child poverty figures in the borough.....


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2018)

Ms T said:


> It looks like the Brindisa shop has now closed as well as the restaurant. I wonder if that means someone else has bought the lease?


It was strange because the shop was closed for ages and then started up again recently on random days. I've got no love for them at all. When they opened the woman was banging on about how much she loved Brixton, always wanted to open up a shop here etc etc., and then it looks likes she's buggering off when there's not enough dosh coming in. Their presence royally pissed off the A&C Deli too as they reckoned Brindisa took a lot of the nu-Brixton trade that might otherwise have gone their way.

Oh, their website says: "BRINDISA BRIXTON DELICATESSEN IS CURRENTLY CLOSED AND WILL RE-OPEN IN FEBRUARY" so maybe they're not going.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2018)

Miss the old Queen's Head soooooo much....


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2018)

Some pics from last night:












In photos: Tuesday night Afrobeat, jazz and reggae at Brixton’s Effra Hall Tavern


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2018)

Thread continues: Brixton news, rumours and general chat - February 2018


----------

